#ubports 2018-02-12
<tgBot1> Vishnu Sudharshan was added by: Vishnu Sudharshan
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @dohbee, what are silos though?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Fwd from Vishnu Sudharshan: Hello...i am currently using 16 version with multirom...does version 16 have a box installation? I remember reading that it would be offered as an optional installation
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Can someone who knows more than me give me a hand?
<tgBot1> <samzn> Multirom isnt officially supported
<tgBot1> Hackerman_tikizia was added by: Hackerman_tikizia
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, Was the term for how things landed in Ubuntu. They were ppas with test builds of proposed changes, which when approved, were copied into the appropriate archives, and branches merged in projects.
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> silos were awesome because you can test developments before they even land on devel channels :) … and there were notable few that still hasn't landed to UBports
<tgBot1> <dohbee> And probably won't
<tgBot1> <tsimonq2> Y'all know Bileto still exists, right?
<tgBot1> <tsimonq2> It's still operational.
<tgBot1> <tsimonq2> I use it frequently.
<tgBot1> socalsage was added by: socalsage
<tgBot1> <faizulhadiman> Hye guys, anyone install ubport with efidroid? Just curious as efidroid approach is different with multirom
<tgBot1> <Vishnu Sudharshan> @Crash_Burn, Hey...my apologies...it's supposed to be Anbox installation
<tgBot1> <Vishnu Sudharshan> @samzn, Does this mean that I can get the optional Anbox installation with the official UBports installer ? … My apologies, I don't mean to spam, just trying to get the information
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> @Javacookies, Hmmm, I wonder could you identify this stuff on Launchpad? … If so I guess there's a way to check whether it was regarded as being in a working state?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @Vishnu Sudharshan, Anbox is only supported on PRO 5 and M10 right now and there's still a special instructions to install it....UBport installer isn't capable of doing so yet as far as I know
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @padraic7a, if the silos are still searchable...I think it's in bileto … we can see where we can get the codes in launchapd
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> though not all of them might be completed or at least working but there are really interesting stuffs....Menu support, parent-child window handling, workspace switcher,etc.
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @socalsage, Hello David and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> ahmed was added by: ahmed
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> Hi ahmed and welcome to the Ubports SG! I am a member of the so called UBFR (Ubports first responders) team, ready to help you! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for a quick introduction to the project
<tgBot1> <ahmed> Thanks
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> Hi guys, How to unlock the Nexus 5 bootloader? I just got one, but installer fails to recognize it. I assume it's because the bootloader is locked?
<tgBot1> <Wahyudi> @giovanniiannotti, Try nexus root tool kit its simple and run under window os
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> Sorry, no windows here
<tgBot1> <Wahyudi> Ops hehe
<tgBot1> <Wahyudi> 👍
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> Ok, seems to work, after following these instructions> https://schier.co/blog/2013/11/09/how-to-root-nexus-5-in-linux.html
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @tsimonq2, Yes, but it's not useful for projects hosted outside launchpad, or not under the Ubuntu umbrella. AKA, it can't really be used by ubports.
<tgBot1> <sambuccid> @giovanniiannotti, 👍
<tgBot1> MdSoares was added by: MdSoares
<tgBot1> <MdSoares> Hello, ubports will ever be released for oneplus2?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Hi @MdSoares
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Welcome/bem-vindo!
<tgBot1> <MdSoares> Thx / obrigado
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> at this momment I don't think there's work on that
<tgBot1> <MdSoares> It's a shame!
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> We can't do all devices...
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> not yet
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> in the future maybe we can support that
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> or the community might do it
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> we've limmited resources
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> we do support One-Plus-One
<tgBot1> <MdSoares> I just think that op2 as better hardware than the majority os your supported devices
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> https://ubports.com/devices/ready-to-use-devices
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> yes
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> it's very likely it does
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> but very few of us have it
<tgBot1> <MdSoares> Pois!
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> we can't even por for it if we don't have any of them
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> and we've a big priority wich is upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04 code base
<tgBot1> <MdSoares> Ok. Obrigado. Ficarei à espera!
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> and we can't just drop our current users to support  a new device
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> maybe you can learn out to do it
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> and do it yourself
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> we can give some help
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> and if you want to join our portuguese speaking group I can also help you with that
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> https://t.me/UBPortsPT
<tgBot1> <MdSoares> Don't know anything about coding or porting
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> ah
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> what a pitty
<tgBot1> <MdSoares> Yep
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> we sure need/welcome more developers
<tgBot1> <MdSoares> I understand, but I am not one of those.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @giovanniiannotti, Go to fastboot mode, and then issue fastboot oem unlock, did you try this?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Flohack, Read the rest of the backlog. :)
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Ok lol
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh that reminds me. @Flohack I think it's safe to re-enable translations.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> oh damn yes
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Catalan isn't building yet, but it should™
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> wait I didn't make the project for Catalan
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> duh
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Catalan docs site is ready: https://docs.ubports.com/ca/latest/
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> You might need to rescan translations to pick it up @Flohack
<tgBot1> <MichaelTun> Please put show notes on the audio podcast posts like you do on the community updates
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere a suggestion for ya
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @MichaelTun, Too hard
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Need volunteer. Want to do it? ;)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> mechanical turk it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> hmm, i wish telegram web had the dark theme, and didn't get out of sync so easily
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> My desktop and mobile clients aren't syncing this group right either
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I have to visit the group in order to update
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Pings work sometimes, though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> huh
<tgBot1> <dohbee> we are too many for telegram?
<tgBot1> <MichaelTun> @wayneoutthere, Wanted to cover the info in my podcast but did not have time to listen to it prior to recording. : hint hint:
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @lduboeuf are you available to discuss https://github.com/ubports/docs.ubports.com/pull/83?
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> yes, here
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Cool. So, this gives me a bit of pause, since moving all of those files will wipe all of their translation strings
<tgBot1> <ahoneybun> I have a Pixel C, anyone looking to port to that device?
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> @UniversalSuperBox, ... oh yes i was thinking of that, translations started too early i think
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> There was a lot of demand for more translation projects in some communities, so that's really not easty to say
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> @ahoneybun, You need porters with the device
<tgBot1> <ahoneybun> well I was asking if someone was working on it in the shadows lol
<tgBot1> <dohbee> pixel c has working lineage already right?
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> If it have is possible to port
<tgBot1> <rubencarneiro> But what is the base android version?
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> @UniversalSuperBox, i know i'm really stuck with that daily use and advanced use thing ^^. feel free to not accept ths PR if it is too annoying
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @lduboeuf, So, think of this partly in the idea of how you would navigate it, by clicking the "Back" and "Forward" buttons at the bottom of the pages
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Does it maybe make more sense that way?
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> sorry don't see.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't see the buttons, or don't see the point?
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> th point
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @lduboeuf, Would it make sense if there were more documents, so we ended up with an actual user's guide?
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> you mean by adding all docs to "howtos" it will cause pb ?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It'd end up as a pretty large list with no real navigation after a while.
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> yeah right, but really i don't get the idea of a "daily use" and "advanded use" thing
<tgBot1> <dohbee> documentation is hard :-/
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> +1 :)
<tgBot1> <Ricardo> have a problem with ota 3.llevo all day without an internet connection. 3g.no not work. I do not know if something similar to someone happens.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @lduboeuf, "Daily use" being most people don't need things like libertine or terminal access on their phones, i guess?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> My "Ideal Solution", and I haven't really gotten any feedback else than yours on it, is more like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/=M6mdrSXftF/
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ricardo, nexus 5? is d820 or d821?
<tgBot1> <Ricardo> D821
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Since Read the Docs does export an epub and PDF, and I'd love to be able to ship offline documentation on-device someday.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe it's a pipe dream
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, I would say "Libertine" there probably belongs under "advanced"
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, yeah, that's fair.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and i would say ideally, anbox would be "Daily" there
<tgBot1> <Walid> we must have technical docs(libertine, chroot...), and howto use phone docs (setup wifi, 3g, ...)
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It isn't yet, though. Maybe i should have been more ideal. :P
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ricardo, IIRC, there is a known issue with d821 connectivity (but i can't recall the exact issues)
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Walid, We must have people to write them. ;)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Well, it is a pipe dream after all, right? ;)
<tgBot1> <Walid> i'm bad at english  😊
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> As Rodney said, documentation is hard. Especially balancing your use of jargon with the audience you're writing for
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, there we go. Advanced use is for when we reach the point of needing a lot of jargon to accurately explain what the user should do.
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> @UniversalSuperBox, agree with 2 parts, kind of "common tasks or tips & tools" and a more "hacking" section
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> but? :P
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> lol trying to find other words than "daliy use" and "advanced use" :)
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> That's easier
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Since we can just change the heading names rather than moving a ton of files
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> you're right, so maybe some articles must move, i don't think that screencasting is an "advanced" thing for example
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> If there were a very maintained app for it, I think it would not be
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> But since it requires use of the terminal on both the device and the host, it is advanced
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @lduboeuf, The want to do so may not be, but how you do it currently on ubuntu, is
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> If the problem is the titling, that's fixable. We just need to come up with the right words
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> ok, to be sure what is the target audience of user guide ?.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> non-developers, people who just want to use their phone. I don't think we can target the "average consumer" competitively, so we don't need to go quite that low
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Should shy away from using the terminal in that section, though.
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> i see, so libertine is not for them :) at least how it works now
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Think of this group, I suppose. Then go... say, one notch lower
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> (That's saying that people in this group have a higher tolerance for screwing with their phone, don't read into it too much)
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> that is fine for me. i will close my PR then. But still some articles needs to be moved
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Most definitely.
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> ok, now i will don't try to break all things, i promise ;-)
<tgBot1> <Walid> we can start by write summary, and then any one can write / change content
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> We need to consider the translators when merging in.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> They will translate anything and everything that is in that repository. They are fast.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> We don't want to waste their time, though
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> yeah i agree
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> So, if you see a need, file an issue on https://github.com/ubports/docs.ubports.com … Don't be hand-wavy, like 'more detail in porting section'. Say exactly what you're looking for, like 'Document kernel changes that are common for devices with 3.10'
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, This is true of any change to any repository. Not just docs.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Right
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I don't know how weblate works exactly, but I do know we had cases where strings got added/removed/changed in projects in launchpad, and devs would forget to update po/ with the changes.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, I need to manually update pofiles right now.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Might need to think up another workload for docs where we require every PR to have its updates. But that would make weblate really upset with merge conflicts.
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> so documentation should be pretty stable before starting to have translations everywhere
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, that's a "Could have, should have, would have" problem
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> 😊
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Situation is: there are translations. If it's really required to move things, do it. Sunk cost fallacy and all that. But I don't think it's really required in this case.
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> that's fine, i agree now with that structure
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> still not happy with section name though ^^
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I know, I know. Brainstorm some suggestions, we can change a title.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Changing the title on index.rst means that problem is solved
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> ok
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> yeah i see that android for example, have a specific documentation for developpers, i though it was the case for docs.ubports.com . but i don't have other ideas now. Will try later some suggestions :)
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, the app development section needs some expanding
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> But that's also kinda waiting on the QtQuick2 Suru style, some neat things involving "Not the IDE", and other decisions on what we can or can't keep in the SDK
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, someone is actually working on replacing the ui toolkit stuff with qtquick controls?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I humbly request the words of @sverzegnassi in this matter
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @dohbee, https://github.com/sverzegnassi/qqc2-suru-style is the WIP style
<tgBot1> <dohbee> hmm
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> @UniversalSuperBox, I like your 'daily use' idea.  … I think following that heading though it makes sense for libertine and anbox to go under 'installing apps' - maybe with links / references out to  more complete sections on those techs.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @padraic7a, So you mean, "More adventurous users may also wish to install full desktop apps on their device. See :doc:'libertine' for more details"
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Something like that?
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> @DanChapman, Has it already been tested on Ubuntu Touch? I'd like to port Kaidan (XMPP client built with QtQuickControls 2 and Kirigami), and I guess this style would be useful
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Could title like difficulty modes in video games. "Cinematic experience" vs "Choose your own adventure"
<tgBot1> <lduboeuf> yes "installing apps" can be a subsection (common click way,  anbox, libertine, raw apps ) good idea
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> I would think more like: … Apps can be installed in these 3 ways: … 1. Openstore - explains how to install apps from openstore … 2. Desktop Apps - links to how to install Libertine, assumes Libertine is installed, explains how to install apps from Libertine … 3. Anbox - links to how to install anbox, asumes it is installed, explains steps of installing apps from anbox
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> So 2. would be  … a.  To install and configure Libertine see doc:Libertine … b.  To install desktop apps from Libertine do x, y and z.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, but that also assumes that you'll get the same experience between well-made UITK applications and a Libertine container... which just isn't the case right now.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @JBBgameich, Not sure tbh, i haven't  run it on UT yet. It's been working fine on my desktop for the simple apps i've tested. But @sverzegnassi is the best person to ask about it
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> Ok, I'll try to test it on my desktop first :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> exactly!
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, I'm unclear on who you're replying to
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, thanks telegram. i was replying to the doom
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> ah!
<tgBot1> <salarelv> @DanChapman, No doc how to use it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @padraic7a, Libertine should already be installed always.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Likewise, when anbox is "ready" i think it should probably be packaged as a click, unless there's some special reason it needs to be installed as part of the root fs
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> @DanChapman, Sorry for the most likely stupid question: Where do I get the `quickcontrols2-private` build dependency from?
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> @dohbee, Ubuntu UI Toolkit will be still there, afaik QtQuick Controls 2 would be supported in addition to UITK. Likely, all the platform related components (clipboard, alarms, etc.) would be splitted in separate modules, alongside their test suite.
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> @JBBgameich, That's actually our blocker. Seems like Qt 5.9 packages on Debian/Ubuntu platform does not export qqc2 privates. Marius and I were having a discussion about this. I've been testing it on the Qt 5.9 version provided by the official Qt installer.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, I loved Doom! Was so cool, spent nights on it.
<tgBot1> <tsimonq2> @sverzegnassi, We accept packaging changes if y'all need it
<tgBot1> <tsimonq2> (I do Ubuntu's Qt packaging and also dabble in Debian's)
<tgBot1> Skinnyman was added by: Skinnyman
<tgBot1> jethro_swan was added by: jethro_swan
<tgBot1> <Skinnyman> Hello people, where can i get a little help porting issues?
<tgBot1> <jonny> In the halium group
<tgBot1> <Skinnyman> @jonny, Thank you
<tgBot1> <jethro_swan> I've just been trying to install on a brand new Nexus 5. I get as far as the bootloader and the word START in a big green-bordered arrow, but I can't get any further. Touching START doesn't progress the installation. Any suggestions?
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> @tsimonq2, Appreciated! Our main concern is about reproducibility of our build outside UBports (for UT we use our own Qt packages). In case, can we ping you on #ubuntu-qt @ Freenode, IIRC?
<tgBot1> <tsimonq2> @sverzegnassi, Yep :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @jethro_swan, That's fastboot. Is the bootloader unlocked? Start option there is too boot the system.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> volume up/dn buttons will change that menu to recovery/reboot/etc…
<tgBot1> <dohbee> power button will activate that item (there is no touch screen in fastboot)
<tgBot1> Tompla was added by: Tompla
<tgBot1> <Tompla> Hello guys, could you help me?
<tgBot1> <Tompla> I'm trying to install Ubuntu touch on my old Nexus 4 (mako)
<tgBot1> <Tompla> But ubports installer isn't working
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> Hi Tommaso, and welcome. You will be able to find help with install in the Welcome & Install room https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<tgBot1> <Tompla> "reboot to bootloader"... I've done it lol
<tgBot1> <Tompla> @exar_kun, Oh, I didn't know it, thank you
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> No problem :)
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @exar_kun There also 2 new people: Skinnyman and John Waters. :)
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> @Cesar_Herrera, Oh yes sorry! Thanks. Hello @jethro_swan Skinnyman @Tompla . Please check out the https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for more info.
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> @jethro_swan, We are helping with installs over here https://t.me/WelcomePlus :)
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> Hi UBporters, the next Ubuntu Touch Q&A is coming up in the near future. If you would like to join the Marketing Team in promoting this and other UBports events, we are looking for people to join in on the fun. Particularly we need more writers for show notes, and articles. Anyone who is willing is welcome :)
<tgBot1> B . was added by: B .
<tgBot1> <B .> Hello, is there someone who got experience in flashing Ubuntu Touch to Nexus 5 using the Windows installer?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @B ., You may want to join https://t.me/WelcomePlus for assistance with installation issues
<tgBot1> <B .> Thanks
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun, Thanks Joe!  All in English for now, right?
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> That's right
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> So about 1 hour per week would make a big difference?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> how about jobs for 20 minjutes per day?
<tgBot1> <exar_kun> Lots of things out there. Simple tasks. Gathering news to news@ubports.com , just being the eyes and ears, sometimes mouth when knowlegeable in welcome rooms etc.
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> Hi, guys, I am still trying to install UBports (N5). First, it got blocked in downloading 1 of 12. I stated all over again and, for the lst hour, it s downloading 3 of 12. Any ideas / sugestions? Thanks
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> How's your download speed
<tgBot1> <Tompla> @giovanniiannotti, Same problem
<tgBot1> <Tompla> Even though my download speed is around 30Mb
<tgBot1> <Ellenjott> @giovanniiannotti, Why am I living in Germany and only have 20 MBps down and 3 up .... 😵
<tgBot1> <Der_Sven> @Ellenjott, we call it "Neuland"
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> 142 Mbps is definitely not the average speed of Italian connections ^^
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> @Ellenjott, Well, you know, Italy is always ahead 😉
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> @sverzegnassi, Comon, Stefano, let's pretend...
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> @Der_Sven, 😂
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks, Dalton. ny sugestion?
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> @giovanniiannotti, Hah, I'm saying that just 23% of the whole Italian territory is lowland 😊
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> @sverzegnassi, 😉
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> @Tompla, Hi Stefano, I have restarted everything once again and the installer just pushed the downloaded files. Somehow it was already there, but... Anyway, now I got a Success! message from the installer ant the mobile screen shows me the robot blinking and the "installing update" message. Fingers crossed.
<tgBot1> <Tompla> @giovanniiannotti, Sooo I should disconnect the phone and start again?
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> I never disconnected it. I restarted the instaler. Closed it and reopened.
<tgBot1> <Tompla> @giovanniiannotti, Let me try
<tgBot1> <Tompla> @giovanniiannotti, It started again from the beginning 😭
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> Great!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> oh you still have the original plastic on the screen?
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> Now, another question. Is it possible to save my data and tansfer it from Bq 4.5 to N5?
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> @dohbee, I found a new one from an UK seller. Brand new.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @giovanniiannotti, Sure. Just I wouldn't expect to keep the protective plastic on it :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @giovanniiannotti, yes-ish, but it is not trivial, and you need to re-install apps manually
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> I was wainting to see if it worked.
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> ok. For the rest?
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> Three udates already!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you can basically tar up `/home/phablet/` on one phone, and unpack it on the other phone, but you need to make sure some services are stopped before unpacking
<tgBot1> <dohbee> since there's no way to actually "log out" of unity8 on the phone
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's a little troublesome to do it properly
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> So, is it better not even try? I am an end user, not a developer... I didn't want to loose my SMS messages.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, i don't have the time to walk you through it myself. maybe someone in the welcome room could help you though
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> @dohbee, Thanks, that's ok.
#ubports 2018-02-13
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> All good, guys. N5 working here. Compared to the old bq 4.5, it seems another o.s. Great job, UBports. Thank  you.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Nice. 👍
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @giovanniiannotti, Nice nice nice
<tgBot1> <A K> I'll try to install it on LG G4 and get back to you with results
<tgBot1> <geotechland> Would be nice to have ubuntu touch on a g4 or even a g5. I hope you succeed :D
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @giovanniiannotti, If you are a bit into hacking then there is a way, yes. You need to got into recovery, and then transfer the contents of both folders system-data nad user-data to the new phone
<tgBot1> <jonny> @A K, I want to do so on the G4c, just waiting for los to get finished. Do you know if G4 and G4c are kind of similar?
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> On my new Fairphone the rotation does not work any more. How can I know if it is a hardware problem or a software one?
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> SensorStatus does not show any value for the accelerometer
<tgBot1> <A K> @jonny, No I'm not sure I'm afraid, I'll try it on this weekend and share the results 😉
<tgBot1> <Yance> hello, is it save to use ubport installer in another distro?
<tgBot1> <Yance> and why install ubport installer its require opera browser as dependency?
<tgBot1> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Yance, The appimage and snap version have all their dependencies bundled. Those shouldn't be a problem on other distros. Which one are you trying to use ?
<tgBot1> <Yance> i use deb package from ubports website. i already install ubport installer, now try to flash my device
<tgBot1> <SwizzlaKalongie> Ok... Carry on.
<tgBot1> <Yance> @Yance, but why the installer need opera browser?
<tgBot1> <SwizzlaKalongie> It doesn't. What distro are you on? How did you install the deb?
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> can some admin come to the FP2 group and kick some spammer/scammer? he's flooding the place and wants money
<tgBot1> <Yance> @SwizzlaKalongie, arch. first, i convert it to tar package then install it using pacman command
<tgBot1> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Yance, @_@ why?
<tgBot1> <Yance> if actually  the installer doesn't need opera, then i will uninstall it
<tgBot1> <Yance> @SwizzlaKalongie, why what?
<tgBot1> <SwizzlaKalongie> Converting packages is usually problematic. If you don't have a package built for your distro, compiling from source is much better.
<tgBot1> <SwizzlaKalongie> But, appimage, flatpak, snaps... They are meant to solve that problem by including everything they need and being able to run on any distro.
<tgBot1> <Yance> because in arch can do that, and i don't know how to compile it from source
<tgBot1> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Yance, Ok, then perhaps follow the readme page on github for whatever you want to build.
<tgBot1> <Yance> @SwizzlaKalongie, ok. next time i would try
<ZeroPointEnergy> Does anyone know if it already possible to use the new halium-boot to boot a ubports rootfs? Or do I have to build the ubports-boot from the ubports github?
<tgBot1> thenanobel was added by: thenanobel
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @SwizzlaKalongie, no
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> installing a deb by repacking it to tar is OK on arcg
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> I tell you that as an experienced arch packager
<tgBot1> <SwizzlaKalongie> @vanyasem, Hmmm... Ok. Thanks. I've always been on the deb distros... Converting my debs to other formats didn't work out well for me... Ended up having to unpack them and edit some parts before the installs worked correctly.
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @SwizzlaKalongie, arch is universal, everything works on it like a charm
<tgBot1> <SwizzlaKalongie> @vanyasem, Hmmm... Sounds good. Arch must have been invented by a changeling... Glory to the founders!! ( trek DS9 reference)
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Best thing about arch is the wiki! Saved me on numerous occasions 😎
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @DanChapman, arch wiki is used by non-arch users :P the funnies part
<tgBot1> <SwizzlaKalongie> @DanChapman, Yep. I got some of the fixes for my ALSA config problems on archwiki back in the day.... For an ubuntu machine 😎
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @vanyasem, heh what do arch users use then? AskUbuntu? 😂
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @DanChapman, also archwiki :P
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> my vpn's ip is banned on debian wiki for some reason lol
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> 😆
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @thenanobel, Hello Nave Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <MdSoares> Hello, can Ubports be installed on nexus 5x?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @MdSoares, no
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> have you read the description of this supergroup ?
<tgBot1> <MdSoares> Only on nexus 5?
<tgBot1> <MdSoares> No
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, if has a list of supported devices
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @MdSoares, then read it
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> @MdSoares these are the supported devices: … https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> With different stages of support
<tgBot1> <MdSoares> Yhx
<tgBot1> <Yance> ok success to flash my device with arch
<tgBot1> Bharath S was added by: Bharath S
<tgBot1> <libremax> Congrats
<tgBot1> <Yance> How to take screenshot in UT?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> depends on the device
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> most I believe is by pressing simultaneosly the buttons for increasing and decreasing the volume of sound
<tgBot1> <Yance> n5
<tgBot1> <Yance> Not working with power+volume down
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> n5 is vol-up & vol-down together
<tgBot1> <Flohack> All of them are volo-up/down? I never saw smth different
<tgBot1> <Yance> @alan_griffiths, Thnx
<tgBot1> <Yance> Can we double tap to wake up the screen in UT?
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @Bharath S, Hello Bharath. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> @Yance, I wish that's possible but it's not as of the moment :)
<tgBot1> <jonny> @Yance, You can open an issue with this feature request on github.
<tgBot1> CityArtsSupport was added by: CityArtsSupport
<tgBot1> Cédric was added by: Cédric
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> Hi @CityArtsSupport and Cédric! … Welcome here! To have some starting information, check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome, then feel free to ask and interact!
<tgBot1> <CityArtsSupport> Hello :)
<tgBot1> redv_tamsweg was added by: redv_tamsweg
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @redv_tamsweg, Welcome to you, @redv_tamsweg !  This link will help you get started in our awesome community.  Let me know if you need anything :)  https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot1> <redv_tamsweg> Thanks, will do. Atm I'm fine, working with Fairphone2, tried UT on it months ago, will try again soon(TM)
<tgBot1> <Cédric> if i buy a Nexus 5 and install UT, for how long will i be usable (i need spotify and whatsapp, phonecalls and a bit of browsing)
<tgBot1> <Cédric> before the hardware will be to old
<tgBot1> <Tedster> my nexus 5 running today is still much more usable than my nexus 5x
<tgBot1> <Tedster> even just on stock android, ignoring all the optimisations that have gone into nougat and oreo
<tgBot1> <Tedster> it's perfectly capable, as long as the microphone isn't an issue
<tgBot1> <Cédric> @Tedster, are there issues?
<tgBot1> <Tedster> @Cédric, depends on who you ask
<tgBot1> <Cédric> will i be able to call my mom?
<tgBot1> <Cédric> (she does not hear so well)
<tgBot1> Exaoss was added by: Exaoss
<tgBot1> <Tedster> @Cédric, that'll -probably- be fine
<tgBot1> <Cédric> @Tedster, nice, so i will give it a try
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @Exaoss, Hello Abdou and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Have you been getting the recent news in the community?  If not, be sure to subscribe (with one click) to the Official UBports Telegram News Channel:  https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot1> Simon Williams was added by: Simon Williams
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Cédric, I used a Nexus 5 with Ubuntu as my only phone for like 2.5 years, and that was when bluetooth wasn't working and audio would have problems all the time. it's much better now i think
<bshah> do anyone other then @mariogrip have access to ubports_bot for telegram bridging/
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Javacookies, i don't know what battery life is like on n5 any more. it wasn't great when i used it for sure, but even battery on my pixel with official android is not great either.
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @dohbee, yeah all modern phones' batteries suck
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> they are not made to last more than one day
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @vanyasem, they don't suck enough apparently
<tgBot1> <dohbee> (that's a nerd joke i'm sure nobody will get, about zero point energy)
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> battery should be the focus now instead of making things faster.....including battery life
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Javacookies, these are not necessarily separate and unique things
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but really, the focus should be making 16.04 work
<tgBot1> <dohbee> a blank screen you can't do anything with is not useful, even if you manage to get a whole week of battery with the blank screen
<tgBot1> <ArubIslander> And it might just be easier to get a whole week of battery with a blank screen
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> LOL, sorry, I was pertaining to technology in general … but yeah I agree, I'm really excited for 16.04 :)
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @SwizzlaKalongie [Ok, then perhaps follow the readme page on github for whatever you want to build …], Where i can find ubports installer source and UT ubports source?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> github.com/ubports
<ubptgbot> <libremax> for ubports-installer source only
<ubptgbot> Silver killer was added by: Silver killer
<ubptgbot> Fuseteam was added by: Fuseteam
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hi Silver killer and @Fuseteam and welcome to our UBports Community - Home of Ubuntu Touch (and more).  To get started, check out this link and let me know if there is anything I can help with.  Thanks!  https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Thank you glad to be here
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @libremax [for ubports-installer source only], ? Most all the code for the phone stack is located under that group on github
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Been following the Q & A for a while but didn't have a telegram account till now
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @dohbee [? Most all the code for the phone stack is located under that group on github], Strange, I've seen it many times but have managed to forget it today
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> anyone playing fishy shooter? in the latest version you can tap on the top of the screen to exit to the menu
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/1CTPacKe.png
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Fuseteam [Been following the Q & A for a while but didn't have a telegram account till now], Awesome.  Well welcome to this.  Ultimately we all would like to move to Matrix (I just used sheer arrogance and spoke for everyone) for the security and open-ness.  But for now this is a great place to build UT and it's working
<ubptgbot>  well.
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> The nexus 5 runs the modified cyanogenMod 14.1 right? Anyone know if they added support for the hexagon QDSP6? Just curious if anything could be done there to lower power consumption on the thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson [The nexus 5 runs the modified cyanogenMod 14.1 right? Anyone know if they added …], cm is dead. but yes, you can run lineage on nexus 5 if you want. even though that has nothing to do with ubuntu :)
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> I tried it several times
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> Obviously I also rebooted several times
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> You're on stable?
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> No, RC
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Try stable? If that fixes it...
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @kristijantkalec, are you using a self signed certificate?
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Yes
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> I guess that is the issue
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I need to fix that, it rejects those pages
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> need a "are you sure" load anyway button ;)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://github.com/mateosalta/nextcloud_ogra/issues/14
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> Ok. Thanks for the response 😃
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I'll work on that next, as I was looking to encrypt my box as well :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta, letsencrypt
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> could never get it to work, guess my router setup wasn't right, or maybe my isp is doing something. they do not tecknically allow running a "server" on our internet
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> is it possible to run UT in VirtualBox?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Cédric, no
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> @Cédric, You can install Unity 8 in VirtualBox though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @seshpenguin, and it works better in qemu/kvm afaik
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> Anyone tried messing around with the cpu governor settings?
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> @dohbee, first time i hear about qemu and kvm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Cédric, `sudo apt install virt-manager`
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> Tried changing the sched_mc_power_savings setting, but it just defaulted back to 0 when i rebooted the phone.
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> qemu > VirtualBox ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Cédric, kvm is part of upstream kernel, and qemu is all open source, and it's not under the umbrella of Oracle
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think "looking glass" only works with qemu/kvm too
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> I try to run virtually
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> But it pause at boot
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> i am just a Linux and Computer Fanboy with minimal skills in C++ and Bash, not a Developer or something like that
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> Just show ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> And computer not working
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> I have to reboot
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> And pc Working
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> That reminded me of something: In my nexus 4, since I moved to UBports, I can't charge the phone while off; it always boots itself.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Anyone know where to change that behaviour?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Ii is feature?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> I had it with some phones.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, in kernel maybe, assuming nexus 4 supports it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or recovery perhaps
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> @dohbee, nice, thank you
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, It used to, when I had TWRP
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, Ok, maybe open a report on GitHub then, to track the issue. Sounds like someone with kernel/recovery knowledge could fix it easily perhaps
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I'll go do that, thanks
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> @Jimmie Johnsson, https://forums.ubports.com/topic/894/how-to-changing-default-cpu-governor
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @andreasimonetti thanks!
<ubptgbot> <TrojusVerbulo> is there even the slightest chance ub can be forced onto an old apple iphone?
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> @Jimmie Johnsson, NP.. could be beautiful if someone would be able to disabile
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Is there a lineage os port for it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TrojusVerbulo, probably not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, no, the android on iphone hacks aren't exactly replacing iOS. it's an app you run, similar to android-on-windows-ce some years ago
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Yeah I know the answer would be a pretty solid no, but I’ve seen some weird things running android, so who knows.
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> @Jimmie Johnsson, NP ..would be cool  if someone  is able  to disable  the feature that permits you to power on the screen with a swipe on android from the kernel. i think that feature is consuming a lot of battery when the phone is in stand-by..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, If someone could get actual android working with fully replacing ios the bootloader and everything, and allow it working with locked bootloader and all that magic, i'd probably buy an iphone in a heartbeat, because they're like the perfect size.
<ubptgbot> <B .> Hello. Does someone in here know if it is possible to make the built-in browser on ubuntu touch not record a browsing history. So that one does not need to delete it manually all the time...?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @B ., Always open an incognito/private tab before browsing?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but aside from that, no, there's no way to turn off history at the moment, afaik
<ubptgbot> <arudy> no gsm on nexus5 @ 16.04, anyone confirm ? (just flashed my new deivce !)
<ubptgbot> <B .> there must be a terminal command to make manipulate the browser setup. someone into that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @arudy, d821 or d820?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @B ., why must there be?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (i am pretty sure there is not)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe the chrome://settings url will work, but i suspect it does not
<ubptgbot> <B .> yes doesn't. ok i'll have a look at the source. what a nice purpose to do so
<ubptgbot> <B .> good reason
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> good luck, i guess
<ubptgbot> <B .> knowing it's a good deed!
<ubptgbot> <B .> Also I'm lookin for a manual to install and run anbox on ubuntu touch. Anyone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i've been thinking about forking the browser
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @dohbee, d821
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @dohbee, [Edit] @dohbee d821
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @B ., it only works on a couple devices (pro5 and bq m10, iirc), but the instructions are on the ubports documentation site
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @arudy, I think there are some radio issues on d821 (also you don't need to @ mention when replying directly :)
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @dohbee, 👍
<ubptgbot> <B .> someone ran firefox desktop on nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> heh. definitely have to get my pc fixed before doing any real development on it though, it's definitely not feeling very happy right now
<ubptgbot> <B .> i mean convergence
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @B ., should work in libertine, but 15.04 has a pretty old firefox at this point :-/
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @dohbee, well, I guess ill flash to 15.04 then. I want to do testing, but on a daily phone (gsm needed!)
<ubptgbot> <B .> if firefox feels ok in unplugged window mode...?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @arudy, afaik the radio issues are not 16.04 specific. it's just d821 specific. there are some differences between it and the d820, but i am not sure exactly what those differences are.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @B ., it probably won't. the text and everything will be very small, and i think there are some issues with the osk integration
<ubptgbot> <B .> hm well strg++ and something. anyone tried?
<ubptgbot> <B .> maybe theres an osk add on for firefox and so on...
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Can anyone help with this error?
<ubptgbot> <B .> getting adventurous i think
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> fatal error: archive.h: No such file or directory …  #include <archive.h> …           ^~~~~~~~~~~
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @B ., i mean, i think there are some bugs where the keyboard doesn't pop up when it should, in firefox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, not without knowing where it came from
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'm told if you install libarchive-dev that fuxes it, but not in this case.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *fixes
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Compiling a program from source.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> inside libertine?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it sounds like you're missing libarchive, yeah
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I installed it, but no change to the error.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> installed it inside libertine, correct?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yessir.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and then re-ran cmake/configure/whatever rather than just re-running make? (depending on what you're building)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Indeed.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what are you trying to build from source?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://github.com/TheOfficialFloW/VitaShell
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> can you pastebin the full error?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes, but I think these threads will help:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://github.com/TheOfficialFloW/VitaShell/issues/365
<ZeroPointEnergy> Can halium-boot be used to boot both the reference rootfs and an ubports rootfs, or do I need to build ubports-boot still?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ZeroPointEnergy, It does both
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it has some changes that will cause you grief and I haven't documented them yet
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://pastebin.com/myyVRD30
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> looks like that project is not using libarchive correctly (assuming it is using libarchive)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @dohbee, just flashed to 15.04-rc it seems that it works (call ok, but can't see 4G for now, only 3G)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://gist.github.com/TheOfficialFloW/cc46e7411739ef03d065ac025cd7e98c
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How would I go about implementing this patch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan i'm not sure if that's ever been built on linux. i see no mentions of it anywhere, only msys on windows
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, don't, because that is frighteningly awful
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> commenting out code == wtf
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I guess it's commented out to provide a reminder of what to revert to if there's other problems? But there's more elegant ways of making that reminder, yes.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Any other suggestions to fix?
<ubptgbot> <Yance> my n5 won't shutdown in UT. it is a known bug? 15.04 version
<ZeroPointEnergy> @UniversalSuperBox ok, thanks for the info. Then I will probably wait a bit and try to make all the tests run on halium before I start with ubports
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox any luck with your 5x?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, as i said, i don't think this was meant to be built on linux. and i'm not sure why you'd be building it on your phone on top of that. it's a thing that runs on the vita afaict. and a little weird, i read the README and still am not sure what exactly it is/does
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @kz6fittycent, It's been one day yo. :P
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, I'm jonesin' yo
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> I need my fix
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> only UBPorts can fulfill
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> You're like my dealer or something
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I started some notes last night
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> word
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/kbTjA1QQ.png
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> my man...
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, does it work
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> ??
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It worked for Marius at one point after we discovered an issue in rsyslogd and then apparmor and then libhybris
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And now everything dies because a Linux syscall doesn't work righr
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] And now everything dies because a Linux syscall doesn't work right
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Kernel 3.10 sucks
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> Might I ask, why does so much break between different devices? Are phones really that different?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @seshpenguin, yes they are
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Android is a long series of hacks that eventually coalesced into a mobile operating system
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and manufacturers are constantly changing things with constant new phone releases
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, so true
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @kz6fittycent, this ranks as one of my favourite chats in a while here.
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/pVCetuQN.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Dalton is a Port Daddy
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> he's your port daddy
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Port Daddy Dad
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know how I feel about that
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> hold him hostage
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Actually yes I do, I am very uncomfortable now
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> 😂
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> release your inner durst
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> there!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> there it is!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> freedom
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Onv49kZq.webp
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, you should feel good. real good.
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> Port Diddy
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> P-diddy
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/DUyIy287.mp4
<ubptgbot> <TrojusVerbulo> @dohbee, I thought not ;I'm just dying to repurpose or break my iPhone cause I didn't buy it anyway. I used android Til my galaxy s2 died then my Wife's friend came with this stupid iPhone, "you can have it for free" grrr
<ubptgbot> Luz was added by: Luz
<ubptgbot> <Luz> hey guys, maybe someone finds out what I am doing wrong: https://pastebin.com/bXiDcswm
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/bP69VAzl.mp4
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, That's an interesting idea. I think I have read you commenting that working on updating Oxide would be awful. What would you aim to do with the fork?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Guess what time it is @kz6fittycent
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/TH9fFvqr.png
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<ubptgbot> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> boy... IRC is already a subpar experience in this room. No need to make it masochistic to be here with Hexchat. :P
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, It is awful. I'm not sure, but all rendering engine options are awful
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Everything is Terrible"
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I'd be interested to see what you might do. It's certainly an application that would get use
#ubports 2018-02-14
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> if only snaps were working on Touch...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, High focus on security and ux, basically
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> might fix several issues
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @kz6fittycent, Then I'd definitely not use it
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> why?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Sounds great
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @kz6fittycent, Way too much to type on my phone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> TL;DR, Rodney worked on the Phone team and really hates snaps
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> its funny how polarizing new technology and methodologies are
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> personally, I default to a snap before a native app
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> but hey, to each his own
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, I don't hate it, but I have enough experience with it to know it doesn't solve the problems we need to solve on end user systems
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> And it's required for the kernel live patching, which is quite annoying
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 389x92) https://irc.ubports.com/TAVKD2KG.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Porting Ubuntu Touch in a nutshell
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I was about to type `stop lightdm` which would have prevented the reboot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Heh
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/GtH40Hnb.mp4
<ubptgbot> thrrgilag was added by: thrrgilag
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> wlan: [1719:E :WDA] FW not ready to WOW
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Looks like my wlan firmware just isn't good under pressure
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @kz6fittycent need a hit?
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/b0HakuTi.mp4
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> You're too good to me @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is a very unhappy phone
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> but still, it's getting there
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> further than before, right?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep!
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> I'm just glad you know what you're doing lol
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> if I did it, it'd end up with iOS on it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/yX1pLXpr.mp4
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nah, Marius knows what he's doing and I just kinda follow along. :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Now I think I can probably do something though
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> very cool
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @wayneoutthere, Ah I see haha been hearing a lot about matrix I'm usually on discord myself I'm personally curious on those matrix bridges among others
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee I think you're the person who would best be able to identify where this is coming from. I'm running unity8-dash, it's segfaulting. I looked up the error, it appears to be similar to #1228201. I think I need to play with the compile options of something. Full backtrace is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9d7XYzzYS3/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The real error is probably "Operation not permitted (src/thread.cpp:152)"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I was hoping ubot was still in IRC so it could say what that lp bug is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/+bug/1228201
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228201 in gcc-defaults (Ubuntu) "g++ doesn't compile simple code, using thread header" [High,Fix released]
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> thanks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I see from ...libunity-scopes, I wonder where the source of that is.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, I'm able to trigger this by doing `scopes-client list`, which I think is about the most specific client I can get. I now know that there's a `libunity-scopes.so.1.0` and it seems to not have this compilation workaround, but I don't know what it comes from.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think it comes from here. https://github.com/ubports/unity-api/tree/xenial-7.1-caf-sudoku/src/unity/api/scopes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This will end my troubleshooting for now.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @TrojusVerbulo, Here. Have this cyanide. It's free
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @kz6fittycent, Port Daddy Dad's got yer back
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ysCEt1QT.mp4
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee, yeah I fell asleep, but can explain. Programs built using the VitaSDK generate a .vpk file, a homebrew to install on a Vita or PSTV (home console variant). I've done this on both a desktop and the tablet, albeit with simple tutorial sample code. Not yet with VitaShell though. That's a file manager which I want to fork
<ubptgbot>  to build up some software dev/tinkerer experience. It's certainly capable of running on Linux.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Or rather, compiling on it. And I don't think you can generate .vpk programs natively on a Vita, much like software (homebrew or official) on almost any other games console.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://github.com/vitasdk
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Another student of the project's code gave me a merged version which I will try to build after work today.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1152x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/bfQlWhDc.png
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Oh shhhiii
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Simone_M3S_M5Note, Hello Simone and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<ubptgbot> <Simone_M3S_M5Note> Danke 😉
<ubptgbot> <Trapkingh> Cab ubuntu touch work on OPPO PHONES
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Simone_M3S_M5Note, Wir haben auch eine deutschsprachige Gruppe: https://t.me/UBports_Deutsch
<ubptgbot> arndot was added by: arndot
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @arndot, Hello Arndot and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @popescu_sorin, Well done Popescu! I play your game 👍 though I didn't try the updated one yet. By the way, why the plane is anchored to move only horizontally? Wouldn't be great to have more degrees of freedom?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mattbel10, it;s a bug in this case :D play "boss plane" level, that one shoud move all over the screen more or less
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> so i have some free time this week, hopehully i'll manage to move the game from prototype to alpha :))
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> maybe
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @popescu_sorin, Oh really? Didn't know that. But it's a bug due to the phone or something else? I have a BQ E5
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> it's a bug in the game
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> ah ok. So it's a know issue. Well, this game have a potential, so it would be amazing if you could find some spare time to finish it. Good job
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> [Edit] ah ok. So it's a known issue. Well, this game have a potential, so it would be amazing if you could find some spare time to finish it. Good job
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> [Edit] ah ok. So it's a known issue. Well, this game has a potential, so it would be amazing if you could find some spare time to finish it. Good job
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> Does the terminal app auto-terminate whatever it is doing if you lock the screen?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Not for me
<ubptgbot> <libremax> N5 stable
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @Jimmie Johnsson, It doesn't auto terminate with me, rather it does the equivalent of a CTRL-Z, thereby sending the process to the background. I often need to issue a 'fg' command when I unlock the screen.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> I'm on a BQ M10 FHD stable
<ubptgbot> <arudy> What does it says on uttt? … https://open-store.io/app/ut-tweak-tool.sverzegnassi (menu/apps/terminal/ the checkbox is disabled by default, you can enable, test again, fixed?)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/PlsFqkg8.png
<ubptgbot> <arudy> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/EW0kG69Q.png
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @arudy, @ArubIslander
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> The checkbox is disabled. I will enable it and test again.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> Indeed, with the chekbox enabled it no longer pushes the current operation into the background.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> But frankly, I don't mind the default behaviour, since it probably conserves battery life when I forget to quit htop. :)
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> Ahh so simple :)
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> Thanks Ill try that
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> I need to run the ut tweak app and make some change?
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> good morning. I would like to reinstall UT on my FP2, as I have issues with unlocking my second SIM card. I'd like to backup my adressbook and my messages. is this just copying and later pasting some files? If so, where can I find them?
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @Jimmie Johnsson, yes, follow @arudy's instructions
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> I already did adb pull for my Pictures, Dosuments, Downloads etc, so I'd like to pull my adressbook and my messages, too
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> Sure would be nice to have the option right in the terminal app, seems like a logical settings option
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @Jimmie Johnsson, It is not a native friendly option, since it will kill the story designed for app: Don't use batteries when not focus or use a service
<ubptgbot> <arudy> That's why you run uttt with a password prompt. Would not be safe to prompt on all apps for example
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @arudy you been working with the terminal app?
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> I think it would make sense to have that option. Either the terminal app should not let the phone go into lock mode while it is running a process or it should be possible for it to keep running the task when the screen is turned off. I think the later with an option would be the best. Of course you need to make it obvious to
<ubptgbot>  the user what the setting means and it should be easy to turn on off. But to force users to not do what they want and hide it away in a UT tweak app seems like a strange design to me
<ubptgbot> <arudy> The real design should not to have that optipne, that's the point of having uttt for the while to do that
<ubptgbot> <arudy> No option to enable it, because a service the app could use in the background should handle that kind of thing.
<ubptgbot> <arudy> That's because there are obviously no deadline/target for such service that some app are crearly made unconfinned for the while (such as rockwork for example)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> Well, that's my understanding of thing ^^
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> I still think its a bit of an odd design choice to exclude it. But I havent had a look at how UT tweaks actually solves this. I guess I should raise a request for it or just try and do it myself if I want that feature though )
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Daniel, You can do that easier with Syncthing
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> If you sync the folder /home/phablet/.local/share/evolution you get addresses, calendar, etc.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I'm not sure where the messages are though
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> If you don't mind the clutter, you could even backup the entire /home/phablet folder
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @Jimmie Johnsson, Technicly, it will just whitelist the app to be not frozen when unfocused. And the reason why you would do that is probably because the app dont know how to keep doing what it does when unfocused. One common usecase is launching the youtube webapp, start a music playlist, focus telegram or just put phone in you
<ubptgbot> r pocket, sound stops. Because the webapp obviously doesnt use the media service to stream the sound like it would have done with other app such as music or cloud music.
<ubptgbot> <TrojusVerbulo> @wayneoutthere, Yeah, exactly but funds for fun are short
<cariveri> Hi. Is there a way to upgrade on the ubuntu-phone ? I still got OS 15.04 OTA-15 with pretty old browser.
<ubptgbot> <TrojusVerbulo> @wayneoutthere, I need to just break down, find the funds to go buy an old android from a local pawn and port that bitch to UB
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @cariveri, If i'm not wrong, you can use the ubports installer and uncheck the wipe option, but choose 16.04 (dev, not stable  ☢☣), if your device is compatible yet
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> @Gorsh2, Gold idea, tank you, but unfortunately I was too impatient. I'll remember  next time. Maybe I pulled the evolution folder, too.
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> Good
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> i keep that one always sync'd, so I don't have to worry about adressbook losses
<cariveri> ubptgbot: Seems the ubuntu store is unreachable and I dont see an ubports installer anywhere.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> @Jimmie Johnsson, terminal-app has been originally designed to perform small maintenance operations. It wasn't even shipped by default in the OS, since it's (obviously) not compatible with the UT security model. The only app that has been authorized to work in background is music-app, due to some platform limitations.
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> There is no odd design, since UT Tweak Tool is a 3rd party app. We've inherited an OS where phones were meant to be phones, while now there is a (legit) expectation to treat them a bit more as pocket PCs. We're still transitioning to support this new scenario better.
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> I believe we could consider terminal-app as a full exception to the standard model now, and so add an option to allow execution of the app in background, as you suggest. Feel free to open a report at: https://github.com/ubports/terminal-app
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @sverzegnassi cool, yeah I can understand that it was like this before but it defently feels like today, it is used (by some users, not all, but a large group) as you say - a pocket pc. And as such, would make sense to have an option setting to keep the terminal app running even after you lock the screen. I will try and reme
<ubptgbot> mber to log a request when I get back home. … I used it today to feed top process in to a file to see what processes where being ran and consuming cpu power while in locked mode. So i needed it to be able to keep top alive while the screen was locked
<cariveri> ubptgbot: tried to start the installer from source. Didnt work due to node.js spawn error ENOENT, tmp file doesnt exist ? Its getting to the point of "installer is starting up".
<cariveri> ls
<lSDriim> ZeroPointEnergy: You are here?
<ZeroPointEnergy> @ISDriim yes
<lSDriim> ZeroPointEnergy: Great I so you messages in telegram))) I tryed to run test_gps in my arm64 rootfs and it works
<ZeroPointEnergy> Ah nice. Yes there seams to be no 32bit binary for it :-)
<lSDriim> ZeroPointEnergy: Now I trying to build halium for Galaxy S7 and have some problems. Device is booted, but android lxc did not start and ssh connection hangs after about 30 seconds of works. All your patches were merged, may be I miss some thing?
<ZeroPointEnergy> ah yes, you have to revert the patch "shutup driver" :-) it seams that makes everything go crazy
<ZeroPointEnergy> or did I already push that?
<ZeroPointEnergy> I also had some serious problems with journald which was blocking startup, had to mask it
<lSDriim> ZeroPointEnergy: Already pushed.
<lSDriim> ZeroPointEnergy: I will rebuild all and try again
<lSDriim> ZeroPointEnergy: Do you have problems with fuelgauge driver?
<ZeroPointEnergy> the only thing I can think of that may is not pushed is the udev rules file
<ZeroPointEnergy> Yeah that was a problem, but since halium-boot it seams to be quiet again. Or not entierly sure what the change was that fixed it
<ubptgbot> <libremax> You will be able to find help with install in the Welcome & Install room https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <libremax> <cariveri> ubptgbot: tried to start the installer from source. Didnt work due to node.js spawn error ENOENT, tmp file doesnt exist ? Its getting to the point of "installer is starting up".You will be able to find help with install in the Welcome & Install room https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> @Jimmie Johnsson, Sure thing. Thank you for reporting also your use case, that's a great feedback!
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] @<cariveri> ubptgbot: tried to start the installer from source. Didnt work due to node.js spawn error ENOENT, tmp file doesnt exist ? Its getting to the point of "installer is starting up".You will be able to find help with install in the Welcome & Install room https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ZeroPointEnergy> @ISDriim how did you build the 64bit rootfs?
<lSDriim> ZeroPointEnergy: Now I am playing with Tizen. So I builded Tizen 4.0 for arm64, after copy to phone system folder from Android and build libhybris for arm64 and run some tests, but it seems that libhybris need Android HAL init, so I found Halium when searched how to run Android HAL init inside normal linux =)
<lSDriim> So anyone build 64 bit systemimage?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, well, as i said, it doesn't look like the project tree is meant to be built on linux, or that anyone has ever tested doing so. it's only meant to be built on windows under msys2 afaict.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox that pastebin looks like stuff is not able to connect to dbus. the session bus is probably failing to start for some reason
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Any specific logfiles I should look at for dbus?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, `~/.cache/upstart/dbus.log`iirc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] `~/.cache/upstart/dbus.log` iirc
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Hmm. It's completely silent.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so yeah, dbus-daemon is definitely failing to start for some reason then
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, there's stuff in there
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's just not saying anything new
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> and `dbus-monitor` shows a bungh of logspam
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> how are you trying to start the dash then? it should be getting started by upstart
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> account-polld keeps bouncing. Let me see if that's something I can stop.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it starts normally, it bounces continuously.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/bycinL8n.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, you should be able to `stop unity8-dash` and `stop account-polld` i think
<cariveri> hey :) just installed the ubuntu touch onto my ubuntu phone bq aquaris E5 (without wiping). but the open store(no images=> unusable), as well as previous apps(crashing)  dont work properly.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Phew, that's a little better.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Seems like this just keeps happening over and over: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2vG9wZN8Pm/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> cariveri, you installed 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's a development image. 15.04 is usable, just built on old technology.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, that looks like dbus-daemon keeps restarting or something
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and that src/thread.cpp error is from zmq
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Note to self: do not `stop dbus`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The watchdog will not allow it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> heh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe if I stop lightdm first it won't do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, no, `libunity-scopes.so` comes from `lp:unity-scopes-api`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think there's a repo on github, but not under the ubports umbrella
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i doubt it, lightdm would be outside the scope of user session
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Seems to be okay with it. Lightdm isn't running, nor is dbus
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wow... the dash is noisy over dbus
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Are you unable to follow the supergroup chats because of lack of knowledge?  Don't worry!  There is a News Channel dedicated to making sure you don't miss the important updates.  It's just one click away: https://t.me/ubports_news
<cariveri> please help. if the open app store doesnt work, im screwed.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Use the installer to install 15.04/stable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, no. mostly because telegram constantly gets out of sync
<cariveri> UniversalSuperBox yes. I installed 16.04 in order to get a newer browser.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 16.04 only has the development channel because it's not ready for daily use yet.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cariveri, the browser is not really newer. it's a deceptive facade
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure what you want out of the "newer" browser either, but it also doesn't work well in 16.04 yet either
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `sudo dbus-monitor "interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.NameOwnerChanged" --system` would show me if dbus was stopping and starting, right?
<cariveri> ok. got it. so I my reinstall 15.04 :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, that would be the system bus, so not unless the system dbus was doing so
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, and running it for the user session says "Faield to open connection"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and i don't think that's an interface, it's a signal
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, because I was using sudo. Ignore that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol, launchpad thinks i am the only contributor to unity-scopes-api now. wtf
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah okay, lots of this event: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8mjbBfk6yw/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that sounds like upstart is restarting a lot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is emitter always upstart there, or lots of other emitters too?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> waits for phone to start back up
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The sender is always Upstart
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, that's definitely not good
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think the second one here is actually dbus doing it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wXh6sfVJSq/
<cariveri> "ADB failed to reboot!" when trying to reinstall 15.04 :(
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What are you installing it with/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, have a meeting now
<cariveri> ubports
<cariveri> it worked the first time installing 16.04
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you just reboot the phone to fastboot?
<cariveri> rebooting device normally.
<cariveri> device came up normally and still ubports is reporting Adb failed to reboot!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is developer mode on
<cariveri> yes, but cant verify again, cause even the sys settings now crash.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you hold the power and volume down buttons to boot into the bootloader
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> lSDriim, systemimage is built mixed 64-bit/32-bit already
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it should work with 64-bit libhybris
<ubptgbot> chamil007 was added by: chamil007
<ubptgbot> <chamil007> hi
<ubptgbot> <chamil007> i would like to know why the usb ports installer not recognize the cellphone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @chamil007, which specific phone? in what mode is the phone booted? what OS are you running ubports installer on top of?
<ubptgbot> <chamil007> nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <chamil007> its in boot mode
<ubptgbot> <chamil007> and it just show
<ubptgbot> <chamil007> (Photo, 798x109) https://irc.ubports.com/CIRVV73w.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, if you join https://t.me/WelcomePlus they will perhaps be able to help you better with install issues in there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @chamil007, try booting to recovery, or to the OS with developer mode and usb debugging enabled.
<ubptgbot> <chamil007> when i boot in recover
<ubptgbot> <chamil007> i get error
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> -1
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> poweroff the device and go to fastboot mode
<cariveri> UniversalSuperBox I dont get it. power + vol.down  give me : factory mode -> reboot , but ubports doesnt respond to it, as it did the first time.
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> then selecting manually your device you should have no problem... but yes... join the welcome chat
<ubptgbot> <sambuccid> @chamil007, Welcome, there is a video tutorial to install https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuLFTGkuD68&t=86s
<ubptgbot> <chamil007> i get i think i have to fix recovery mode or smth
<ubptgbot> <chamil007> (Photo, 787x802) https://irc.ubports.com/x1Z01HGF.png
<cariveri> LarraeMikel I have seen tht video , it assumes android and other device. it bq aquaris e5 ubuntu edition. there is nothing like "fastboot" option or so. when I hold power+vol.down there is a factory mode screen offering test, reboot, power off.
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> hold power + vol.up + vol.down
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> and then try in terminal  … $ fastboot devices
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> It should list your device.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee thought I'd give you some closure on the issue. It seems like the problem is in the absolutely abysmal armhf compatibility in the 5X's kernel.
<bshah> 5X? kernel?
<bshah> ssup?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're running arm64 rootfs on the 5X, right?>
<bshah> no
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm
<bshah> tbh you're blaming kernel quite uselessly... :P
<cariveri> gosh. I saw that menu for a second. recovery, fastboot, normal boot. but the ursor was jumping so tht I could not controle it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> bshah, I mean, do you have any other ideas for rsyslogd doing nothing and saying nothing followed by all the other weird errors that just don't happen on any other device, including the Moto G5 Plus, which is an arm64 running in armhf compatibility?
<cariveri> LarreaMikel "fastboot device"  was waiting for any device but nothing happened. still trying to select the fastboot option.
<bshah> @UniversalSuperBox: I've some rough ideas but I need to hook up my serial cable to get idea of what is going on
<bshah> @UniversalSuperBox, also if you noticed in #halium 5X is not only device wiht that issue
<bshah> so it seems to be general issue with smething else
<bshah> ZeroPointEnergy's device had same issue, he had to disable syslog and journald to get booting
<bshah> and that is not even same kernel version IIRc
<bshah> so blaming to kernel is meh at this pont
<bshah> *point
<bshah> and fwiw, rsyslog and journald works quite fine on pm rootfs :P
<bshah> so there you go
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well alright then
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've been told
<cariveri> ok. now it seems to work again. phew installing...
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> good
<ubptgbot> <chamil007> i got now
<ubptgbot> <chamil007> (Photo, 753x559) https://irc.ubports.com/7B0O9SI7.png
<ubptgbot> <chamil007> but cell is turning on & off
<ubptgbot> <oleg sokolov> hi!
<ubptgbot> <oleg sokolov> is it possible to run UBports on GPD Pocket?
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> likely it's possible to run Unity 8 on Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> on GDP Pocket
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @oleg sokolov, Hi Oleg, unfortunately I guess it's a solid no. Please check the supported devices by clicking on the UBports Supergroup overhead and by clicking on "Supported devices"
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @oleg sokolov, [Edit] Hi Oleg, unfortunately I guess it's a solid no. Please check the supported devices by clicking on the UBports Supergroup overhead description and by clicking on "Supported devices"
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I think somebody is currently porting to that device, but it's not yet ready
<ubptgbot> <tigrankharatyan> Hi!  … Can I install (or try install) Ubuntu Touch on meizu pro 6?
<ubptgbot> <Ellenjott> @tigrankharatyan, You'll have to port it, so nope, currently you can't test it
<ubptgbot> <Ellenjott> @tigrankharatyan, See https://devices.ubports.com/#/ for a list of supported/in-development devices
<ubptgbot> <tigrankharatyan> @Ellenjott, Pity
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Can anyone figure out what the problem is here:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> "TTerminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::filesystem::filesystem_error' …   what():  boost::filesystem::remove: Permission denied: "/run/aethercast" … Aborted (core dumped)"
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *Terminate
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It wasn't allowed to remove /run/aethercast
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But... why would I want to remove it? I want to run it via CLI.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well what gave you that error exactly?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and what does "via CLI" mean exactly? over ssh? in terminal app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as root?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> In terminal app.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I ran "aethercast" and it spat out that error on me.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what exactly did you run?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Exactly that one word command.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Strange because it was working fine two days ago.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, ok
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not sure how I ended the session, not that that should really matter.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Oh damn. It's actually aethercastctl to start the service. Dammit!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, i was pretty sure the thing that actually does stuff has to be run as root
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hmmmm
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> thercastctl> scan … aethercastctl> Failed to scan:GDBus.Error:org.aethercast.Error.NotReady: Not ready
<ubptgbot> H S was added by: H S
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ah, from an old conversation @mariogrip participated in, you need to prompt "enable" on it first.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> One thing which would be cool is if you guys can enable a command history on aethercast for the next OTA, making this less of a hassle and smoother. Take note @Flohack @UniversalSuperBox @mariogrip @neothethird
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> :) Thanks brothers!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Unlike the default shell in the terminal, on aethercast you can't scroll through previously inputted commands.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> file a bug?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Noted.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Also, using mircast this way for the Pro5, is there any way to achieve a side stage view for multitasking?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> miracast*
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you should be able to toggle between staged and windowed mode in the session indicator
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the gear-power icon in top right panel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think you can force one window to be staged while the rest are windows though, if that's what you're asking
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Right, but on the M10, I can three finger swipe one app to the side. Not so for this phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you can in staged mode, but i don't think you can do staged mode on the phone itself
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what happens if you toggle winodowed mode off with external display?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'm more familiar with the term "Desktop mode" and the on-off switch beside it. I prefer to keep it off to keep the windows full sized, and on M10 do side stage view.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I know it would be foolish to show side stage on a phone screen, but hopefully it is achievable (or can be achieved in later updates) to do on an external display.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it doesn't do staged mode with external screen on pro 5?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it should work on external display. if it doesn't, that's a bug
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not AFAIK, because doing the three finger swipe seems a little weird/awkward when the phone's screen is now functioning as a touchpad for the external display. Will try again though.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> No, it seems to register it as single finger actions such as hold.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Looking forward to the insight of any convergence gurus.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, i don't know if multi-touch gestures work in that case
<ubptgbot> Kurt Debrouwer was added by: Kurt Debrouwer
<ubptgbot> <Kurt Debrouwer> Trying to flash ubuntu touch to my nexus 5 with the UBports installer on my Mac but stuck on the "please reboot to bootloader" screen.
<ubptgbot> <Kurt Debrouwer> What essential step am I missing?
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> @Kurt Debrouwer, That happened to me too. Is it blocked or unblockeD?
<ubptgbot> <Kurt Debrouwer> It is unblocked.  Found how to do that through the terminal.
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> Mine was blocked. I followed these instructions to unblock: https://schier.co/blog/2013/11/09/how-to-root-nexus-5-in-linux.html
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> Then, it got stucked twice while downloading. I just closed the installer and opened it again. Eache tme, the process would move on a little bit.
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> [Edit] Then, it got stucked twice while downloading. I just closed the installer and opened it again. Each tme, the process would move on a little bit.
<ubptgbot> <Kurt Debrouwer> okay
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Switching gears again, is it possible to cd into the home/phablet/ dir of the Libertine container rootfs via the phablet terminal? I get a permission denied, and if I go root, I can get in but the directory looks empty.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I mean, I thought the phablet's permissions are superior to the container's, so it shouldn't have any issue browsing the container's version of home.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Well, I sidestepped that by copying the relevant folder up a level.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TartanSpartan, I don't get why you want the side stage on a monitor, I think it's best to just use window snapping in desktop mode 😉
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I like the way multitasking works with that view. Standard windowed browsing isn't as powerful for me
<ubptgbot> <Kurt Debrouwer> Ok, got one step further trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 5 phone.  The UBports app recognized the phone and turns the reboot interface on when I select the options and click continue.  Then it hangs...  (Trying to do this on a Mac).
<ubptgbot> <Kurt Debrouwer> (Photo, 1280x1182) https://irc.ubports.com/g4jbioGY.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @Javacookies like right now on my M10 I'm browsing Synthwave EDM production on the wide window and running a stopwatch on the side one while my dinner cooks.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @Kurt Debrouwer, On linux I would now say to check required packages and udev rules, no idea for mac though
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> There's at least one senior OS developer here experienced with installing via Mac, right?
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> I advise to join the Newcomer and Install Room
<ubptgbot> <Kurt Debrouwer> @peternerlich ok, will do so
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZOiviT0s3A
<ubptgbot> fw190 was added by: fw190
<ubptgbot> <fw190> hi
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> Heyo, welcome
<ubptgbot> <fw190> is 16.04 on mako stable enough to jump and be a beta tester for someone not very technical?
<ubptgbot> <Pawangond> Hey is WhatsApp working on Ubuntu touch ?
<ubptgbot> <anhedon> @fw190, u can check supported devices in the group info
<ubptgbot> <anhedon> @Pawangond, as far as i know there's nothing stable yet
<ubptgbot> <fw190> @anhedon, I have seen it already. it doesn't answer my question
<ubptgbot> <Pawangond> @anhedon, Thanks , will wait then , will buy new phone then start working Ubuntu on my current phone :)
<ubptgbot> <anhedon> @fw190, oops, sorry then, i didnt understand that you mean the nexus 4
<ubptgbot> <fw190> I have used it on nexus 4 back in the Canonical days. Maybe now I could chip in some bug reporting but as I'm not very techie need some inside info weather it is stable enough
<ubptgbot> <anhedon> bugs are reported manually yet and i dont know wether there is still need for betatesters for mako. but propably you will get a better informed answer when somebody has the time
<ubptgbot> <fw190> ok. thanks
<ubptgbot> nukleer was added by: archi_dagac
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fw190, it is stable enough that it boots and such, but many apps still don't work properly on 16.04, and it's not usable as a daily phone on 16.04. but if it's just a secondary phone for testing, then it should be doable, though many of the issues you will encounter are also already known
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pawangond, it's probably not likely that a native app will ever exist on ubuntu. best case will be if anbox works on your device, and you can use the android app; possibly without notifications or incoming calls or such
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Rodney, is it safe/is there a way to create a superuser within Libertine?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i don't understand the question. root already exists
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Within the Libertine container? Or the phablet system?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> both
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> uid 0 must always exist
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Well, within a Libertine terminal, I get:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right, the setuid bit is probably not set for some reason
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And how to?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well i'm not sure why it wouldn't be set, given it's not a squashfs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what are you trying to do exactly?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Run.sh
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *sorry
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that doesn't tell me anything :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes, a typo. Run .sh scripts to build and install programs, without the phablet system having to babysit the process.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, i'm not sure what the best advice to give you is, right now. my workstation is hanging in limbo at the moment, so i can't boot my vm and see what's what in libertine, until i get my upgrades working and the vm copied back over
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Fair enough. Could I just follow guides online based on desktop systems where setuid hasn't been properly set up?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know. "guides online" is a generally scary prospect, because a lot of that is just bad advice that someone gave on a forum post, and then lots of people end up following it
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok, then I'll wait for you or another expert here to figure it out.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Maybe @DanChapman will know?
<ubptgbot> <MichaelTun> may we have shownotes for audiocast now?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Is there another developer with experience in go + qml on ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nanu_c, I don't think the bindings are maintained. I'd avoid that combination.
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> I ve learned that but signal-app is written in that combination. I think in a way of digital subsitence it has to be done again in c++ and qml or js +qml
<ubptgbot> <oleg sokolov> oh, thanx.. hope to port it someday.... and there's a group for gpdpocket - https://t.me/joinchat/Dr5MVxJQ6AipX5I0moZZnw
#ubports 2018-02-15
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @MichaelTun, @exar_kun are we going to do shownotes?  I said 'not possible' but maybe you are able?  :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> If someone else wants to write them from the audio and send to us, be our guest! ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> we will happily post
<ubptgbot> <MichaelTun> That's disappointing. Alright then
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @wayneoutthere, Need more help from people out there for the Q&A first then I will have more time to do other things
<ubptgbot> Ina was added by: Ina
<ubptgbot> <Radu> so, how's the performance of Unity8 on desktop, nowdays?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @wayneoutthere, I don't know how pactical it is for you but if you upload the show to youtube you can get their speech recgnition transcription. It isn't amazing and would probably need correcting but it might be a shortcut to getting the show transcribed.
<ubptgbot> <abdullahcok> Fwd from abdullahcok: hi everyone
<ubptgbot> <abdullahcok> Fwd from abdullahcok: How to solve this problem?
<ubptgbot> <abdullahcok> (Photo, 620x648) https://irc.ubports.com/CsXog6sF.png
<ubptgbot> <abdullahcok> (Photo, 138x141) https://irc.ubports.com/J7mdAVrb.png
<ubptgbot> <abdullahcok> it's been solved.
<ubptgbot> Daniel Karpiński was added by: Daniel Karpiński
<ubptgbot> <Xenial> Hi, any progess made on the 16.04 backlog? Thanks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Xenial, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/7
<ubptgbot> <Yance> Hi everyone, how to make application can got live notification just like this telegram app?
<ubptgbot> <unknown> https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @unknown, But note notifications should be sent to push.ubports.com and not push.ubuntu.com
<ubptgbot> <nikhilubuntu> Can I try devices branch of Ubuntu 16.04 based ubports touch? I own bq e5 hd.
<ubptgbot> <nikhilubuntu> Are data and phone calls working?
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @unknown, Thank u
<ubptgbot> Noe_hdht was added by: Noe_hdht
<ubptgbot> <Yance> Welcome @Noe_hdht
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Yes, welcome @Noe_hdht and also Kurt and I think also H  … If you have not already seen our welcome page, please do, and let us know if we can help! Have a great time in our community :)  https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Miguel Pires was added by: Miguel Pires
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hello Miguel and welcome.  This is where all things Ubuntu Touch happen (and more).  Here is a page to get you started and let me know if we can help.  https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @wayneoutthere beated me to it..
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> Miguel I supose you also speak portuguese
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> Yap
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> no rules against welcoming someone twice! it shows that there are 1300 people not 3 ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Did anyone notice we are 7 people away from 1300? :-0
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I haven't
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> well. do it.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> notice.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> feel it
<ubptgbot> <Noe_hdht> @Yance, Thanks om
<ubptgbot> <Noe_hdht> Mantau dulu
<ubptgbot> <Noe_hdht> Cari ilmu
<ubptgbot> <Noe_hdht> 😂
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Totally!
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I hope we reach 1300 before Tiago finishes editing the podcast
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I stated we were already 1300
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> hahah
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> about 2 per day
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> mimimum
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> maximum 4 days wait probably 2
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> Loool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Yance, really, this is something that is implemented server side, and not on the application side. on the application side, you just get the push token, and then hand it off to your server, for sending the notifications
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but most web services are not interested in supporting ubuntu push notifications :-/
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @dohbee, very sad
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Yance, yep, but it is what it is
<ubptgbot> <Yance> and also why cannonical abandon this platform?
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> this was already explained by Canonical
<ubptgbot> <Yance> although, this platform more better in this community
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> they were'nt making money wiht it
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> and they want to do an ICO
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> [Edit] and they want to do an IPO
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> they can't justify to share holders doing something like this
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> wihtout knowing if they're ever going to make money with this
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> and if it's unlikely to make lots of money because of android and iOS
<ubptgbot> <libremax> worse, with knowing they are never going to make money
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> that's your opinion
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I think it had fair chance of doing some
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> anyway
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> we will never know
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Not mine, shuttleworth's. It's his money that was pissing off.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> shutleworth never said that
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> so don't put words in his mouth
<ubptgbot> <libremax> It wasn't a quote. no " "
<ubptgbot> <libremax> He put money for years in Ubuntu that for a long time wasn't profitable.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> Canonical weren't going for an IPO then.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> yes they were
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> this was a result of a report that orderered to prepare for IPO
<ubptgbot> <libremax> I just assume that at some point there's a limit not to be exceeded.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @DiogoConstantino, No, I meant, not for all the years prior to this that he put money in Ubuntu for years. I was reacting to @libremax's comment
<ubptgbot> <libremax> It's why I believe it was no more sustainable
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @libremax, The irony is that they had hoped that it would get a lot of community involvement. The lack thereof forced their hand (among other things a mentioned by @DiogoConstantino). But now that they 'abandoned' the platform the community has embraced it like never before.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> There is not a big choice for those who need a free/libre mobile OS...
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> There is not really a big choice for prorpietrary mobile OS's either ... Seems like two is about as much as the market can hold.
<ubptgbot> <Xenial> Also, from the start UT was never a solid alternative. Most of the reviews were bad. Yeah, canonical was pushing forward the linux on mobile, but in the end the quality of the product didn't convinced as they thought
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> The reviews were bad because it was marketed as a production ready OS, which clearly it wasn't.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> In my experience it was a much better tablet OS than phone OS at that point.
<ubptgbot> <Xenial> And I'm ubuntu touch user since 2015. But, I can't recommend UT atm for mt family or close friends
<ubptgbot> <libremax> In commercial world, for global consummer market, big compagnies with shareholders cannot accept to be no 3, it's not making enough money
<ubptgbot> <Xenial> It's okay as a community project. It has potential, and I hope it fulfill its potential but I don't see it happen in short term. It will take years, and UBports will have to grow in human resources
<ubptgbot> <libremax> I also use UT since 2015 and  don't need more than what I already have.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> And thousands of people may be in the same situation
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> The only thing I am really missing is WhatsApp to keep in contact with my family. (And no, they will not switch to telegram)
<ubptgbot> <libremax> as long as the adventure continues
<ubptgbot> <libremax> They don't need to switch, just add telegram
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> In my case, I can't connect by Bluetooth with my car. I's the only thing.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Change your car😄
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Or the old E4.5
<ubptgbot> <libremax> I don't think there's much progress for the bluetooth stach even with 16.04
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] I don't think there's much progress for the bluetooth stack even with 16.04
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> 16.04 is still very rough around the edges. I installed it on my M10 FHD. Had it on fornhalf a day before i went running back to 15.04 OTA-3
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> Anyone built the terminal app outside of qt creator? Dont really feel like installing it and I dont think I really need to. Im able to build it using just cmake and make but the built app (naturally) wants me to have MIR running. I figured I could just set the right architecture and build it and create a click package. Is it
<ubptgbot>  a complicated thing to do?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, should what it is stay what it is or should it is what it is change to it won't be what it is?  That is the question. :)
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @ArubIslander have you tried LoquilM? Think it does whatsapp, have not tried it myself though
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Here is the conclusion to the Canonical discussion.  You can save this to your clipboards:  Canonical is a business.   Businesses make decisions - whether wrong or right - just like people.  On one hand, we can get angry at them for not supporting it, but on the other hand, we can thank them for the money and work they put in
<ubptgbot> and for handing it all to us to use and promote and build.  I choose the latter position as well as most core people in UBports.  We are all very happy that we were able to start with such a great OS and that we can now make it free - the way it was supposed to be.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @milkor73 Hi Milan I wonder why you chose to package Scratch as a .click web-app as it seems to still rely on flash technology, which isnt -and will probably never be- supported on UT. There was at one time talk of rebuilding scratch based on HTML5 but this doesnt seem to be that. Am I missing something?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ArubIslander, It wasn't though. The retail devices were all marketed explicitly to developers, and were limited production runs. Exactly to control the market in a way suitable for growth and development of the platform.
<ubptgbot> marc_rodrigues was added by: marc_rodrigues
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I agree fully with @wayneoutthere
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, What I think should happen is irrelevant to what actually happens.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> and wen I talk with Canonical and former Canonical employees I always get the feeling or the explicit statemente they are amazed and like what we're doing here
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, terminal app will run ok under x11. not sure what you did, but mir is not explicitly required by it, afaik
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> This was not an happy decision for Canonical and for it's people
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @Jimmie Johnsson, Yes I have tried it in the past. But it never really worked for me.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DiogoConstantino, This much is true.
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @dohbee, Then it is the market perception that could have been managed better. Somewhere along the line the expectation arose that it sgould have been further along than it was.
<ubptgbot> <sbjabire> (Sticker, 512x258) https://irc.ubports.com/DATILy2c.webp
<ubptgbot> <sbjabire> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/x9U0UB9C.webp
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> I am not bashing Canonical, mind you. I ubderstand the reasons for their course of action. And I do appreciate how hard the decision was
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ArubIslander, This happens with all things though. "it should have been managed better." is an ignorant argument. Such perceptions are going to happen, especially when your customers are more hopeful than customers of other projects, for example.
<ubptgbot> <Xenial> Obviously dropping UT was not a easy decision and we have to thank Canonical for doing the first hard job
<ubptgbot> <sbjabire> @sbjabire, Please sorry for this mistake.
<ubptgbot> <Michele> @sbjabire, you can remove messages 😉
<ubptgbot> <sbjabire> It refused to give me the option to delete from the group.
<Beton> is there any way to hard switch to desktop/mobile mode? I have bluetooth mouse that disconnects after 30s not moved, and then my tablet switch back to mobile mode, when I move/click mouse, it connects, and tablet switch to desktop mode. This happpens over and over when I'm using tablet, and it's very annoying ;/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Beton, the switch in the session indicator perhaps?
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @dohbee, yeah it did run, complains about some missing qt stuff. But Im really mainly interested in building so I can run it on the phone rather then the desktop anyway. Having a bit of trouble with that
<ubptgbot> <Michele> @sbjabire, very strange...😳
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, well you just need to cross compile, and i guess create a click. take a look at clickable perhaps if you don't want the full sdk with qtcreator
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> @Jimmie Johnsson, I just gave a look at terminal-app, and the Clickable manifest was missing a build dependency. I've pushed a commit in the UBports repo, now the app can be built and run on desktop using `clickable --desktop`.
<Beton> @dohbee, switching to desktop in settings or UT Tweak Tool doesn't helps, it seems that auto-switching remains enabled
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @sbjabire, With rigth click on the message and the "Delete Message" ?
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @sverzegnassi, Thanks, I'll give it a try. I figured it might be a good starting thing to try and fix add that setting I reported in.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @sbjabire, [Edit] With rigth click on the message and then "Delete Message" ?
<ubptgbot> <sbjabire> @libremax, Sorry, I'm using a handset. It sometimes behave that way. Pardon me for that.
<ubptgbot> <sbjabire> (Photo, 450x800) https://irc.ubports.com/Sh0hRo7x.png Screenshot (Feb 15, 2018 7:27:00 PM)
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @sverzegnassi managed to build the desktop version :)
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> @Jimmie Johnsson, You're welcome! And sorry for the misleading info on GitHub. We've planned to update core apps documentation during this weekend, that's why Clickable is not mentioned yet in the readme
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> @Jimmie Johnsson, Great! :D
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @sverzegnassi  Cool, I like the clickable tool. Its very easy to use. I will give it a try, no promise I will fix it though - my girlfriend is already looking strangely at me for spending hours on hours on ubuntu touch programming stuff after sitting 8 hours in the office coding for the man :)
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> Hah, always the same story. Let me know if you need anything. Thanks again
<ubptgbot> MrMishraJi was added by: MrMishraJi
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @matv1, Hi Mathijs, thanks for info. Did not know. Yes there is an effort to bring to UT safe and learning stuff and environment for kids. Maybe not the right way with scratch to be as it is based on flash. Shame, any idea, inspiration?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, for once we can fully understand each other ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Michele, i thought it looked pretty.  i don't know what it means but it looks nice ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Maybe I've been binge watching too much Andromeda
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> could be... no...i figured it out.  someone switched the mushrooms in our stirfry
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hello @MrMishraJi and @marc_rodrigues !  Welcome to the team.  Enjoy the community and don't hesitate to ask if you need anything>  This link will help you get started: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <marc_rodrigues> Thanks @wayneoutthere -  I'm following the forums for quite a while and in fact I have a whole bunch of questions and won't hesitate to ask them here or over at ubports. Thanks for the warm welcome.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ask away
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> @sbjabire, Those curves :p
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> @dohbee, Downloading Andromeda
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @HelloBug, Pay for it.
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> @dohbee, Sorry... I am a pirate. Not by choice though...
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @HelloBug, you're a pirate by trade
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> True I guess.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes by choice
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you're not a pirate, either
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @HelloBug do you smoke a pipe
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> I had once
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I smoke a pipe! When I can afford some...  I have about 8 nice pipes from my grandpa
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> OT!
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> @wayneoutthere, My grandpa never gave me his pipes 😣😣
<ubptgbot> Mokmeister was added by: Mokmeister
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> do you drink rum? have a wooden leg? a large sailboat?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, i want to be a sailor
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> Hi guys, I've just installed the ubports installer, trying to flash a bq10 fhd to latest image, I just keep getting to a screen in the installer saying please reboot to bootloader. When I reboot to bootloader, I see at the bottom of the screen on the bq10 "=>FASTBOOT mode..." And that's as far as I get. Any hints and tips?
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> @vanyasem, tailer soldier spy! :)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Mokmeister, plz join our welcome room
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it's a place for installation issues
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> Thanks Ivan
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @milkor73, Hi and first of all I really appreciate the effort to bring something like this to UT. Well as I mentioned, there was an effort to move Scratch away form Flash. But it seemed to have ground to a halt last time i looked. However, looking again after noticing your effort, things seem to be moving again. It is still a pr
<ubptgbot> eview but seems to be usable, having given it a rwally quick spin just now. The Github repo is here  https://github.com/LLK/scratch-gui and the actual thing is here https://preview.scratch.mit.edu/
<ubptgbot> <matv1> other then that, what I have found is that good quality foss programming apps for kids are not readily available unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <matv1> One last thought: I know that Michael Hall from Canonical (although i am not sure if he survived there after ditching Unity8) was involved a lot in programming for kids. If anyone knows what is around thats any good, it be him.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> he is mhall119 on IRC
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> I remember Qemu, a distro aimed at kids that Michael Hall was involved in. It was XFCE + Ubuntu + loads of kids apps. It was quite good at the time
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> Michael Hall now works for Endless AFAIK
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> as the community manager methinks
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> I think you mean Qimo
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> Oops, you're probably right, has been a long time since I installed, and a long time since it was available (IIRC it was based off 12.04, maybe 10.04?)
<ubptgbot> <libremax> http://www.qimo4kids.com/
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> @libremax, Nice one Libremax. My kids were just about the right age to make use of it at time. I was sad to hear it was discontinued.
<ubptgbot> <Helium> Anyone knows where I can get the today scope with day info? 😅
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Helium, it's contained within a few projects on launchpad.net
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think all the scopes it pulled from were made public though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think we need t ogive some huge props to our translations teams for their thorough translation of the UBports Documentation. For example, Italian is very close to 100% (but I think it's short now becuase we mreged some changes today): https://docs.ubports.com/it/latest/porting/building-ubports-boot.html
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] I think we need to give some huge props to our translations teams for their thorough translation of the UBports Documentation. For example, Italian is very close to 100% (but I think it's short now becuase we mreged some changes today): https://docs.ubports.com/it/latest/porting/building-ubports-boot.html
<ubptgbot> Xbdiddbjddb was added by: Xbdiddbjddb
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I am so excited to see a name I can finally pronounce, @Xbdiddbjddb !  I welcome you to the UBports community.  I'm not sure what ethnicity that name is but we have many languages to choose here: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome  Enjoy!
<ubptgbot> <BeckerBRA> ok
<ubptgbot> dookain was added by: dookain
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> How many to 1.3k?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> 3
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> 😄seems like when I will wake up tomorrow it will reach it
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> @wayneoutthere, 😝😝
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> @wayneoutthere record it in your next *cast
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> tooootally
#ubports 2018-02-16
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Time for stats reset!
<ubptgbot> <Yance> Hello, what a root password or phablet user password?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Yance, phablet password == your phone password
<ubptgbot> jpaulostrindade was added by: jpaulostrindade
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There is no root. -- Neo
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @UniversalSuperBox, Hi Dalton, the Spanish Team finished 100% of the strings this afternoon but like the first version it doesn't appear in https://docs.ubports.com/
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux ?  Welcome back.. back.  back.. :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Thanks Wayne 👍 Not ready yet for prime time but I'm doing what I can in the backstage
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 506x360) https://irc.ubports.com/qclGZEnw.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 🎵one of these is not like the others
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> kicks build
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What does mean exactly?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The build isn't getting triggered
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I manually triggered it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Why it isn't working as expected?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There, manually added the hooks for Spanish and French.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This is a good time to say you thank you for your work!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That didn't help at lal
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] That didn't help at all
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, it should find the locale and say "Building targets for 6 po files that are out of date"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> but it doesn't
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Stupid sexy server
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> oic
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fixed it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Can I say thank you now? 😋
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah sure
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/KTYmFQX4.mp4
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anytime
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh it's alive!! https://docs.ubports.com/es/latest/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> There's a typo in the frontpage *sheeet*
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What happens if I fix it? Will it be updated in the next round?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Next time Weblate decides to commit its changes, yeah
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I fixed it anyway (a broken link). … I have to go now. Good night
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah. Yeah, there's really no way I could prevent that either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It's a The Wire reference
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @matv1, Now he is in endless os.
<ubptgbot> <mhall119> my ears are burning :)
<ubptgbot> Ravi Chaudhary was added by: Ravi Chaudhary
<ubptgbot> Aravind was added by: Aravind
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Is it possible to revert back to Android from ub
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @mhall119, Oops!! I didn't knew you are in this group!! The question is why don't you give direction or help the community? They really need help from old canonical guys!
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @Aravind, Use MDT tool.. which device?
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Use MDT tool...
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Where can I download is it free
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Which os are you using?
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> I am currently using marshmallow I want to test ubu but I am little confused about its past record from canonical
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> You wanted to know that whether you can go back to Android from UT?  … Ans: yes   … Mdt tool will help you to do that(it works only on linux)
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> If you want install UT on Nexus 5 use the officially supported installer
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> I did full twrp backup from my N5 before installing Ubports because i didn't know how good it works. Luckily i didnt need it because i am happy with ubports 😁
<ubptgbot> Antonio90b was added by: Antonio90b
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @bhdouglass  Thank you for this tools (Jade Diamond), an application really useful, exelent !
<ubptgbot> <tydell> Since there are some issues with mobile data indicator switch on Nexus5 I would like to know, if there is any possibility to turn on/off mobile data manually? Apparently mobile data connection works because I can connect trough webbrowser or network apps, but I wish to turn it off.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @mhall119, Hi Michael, good to hear from you again. hope you're well. Anyway @milkor73 was looking to try and get some learning-to-program app for kids on Ubuntu touch. He started packaging Scratch web but that turned out to be flash based so uselless. I know there's the Scratch rebase 3.0 on HTML5 but thats not finished yet. I
<ubptgbot> remember you being pretty envolved in childrens software once. So Ithought you might know stuff we may not be aware of in the foss domain.
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @mhall119, Hello honoured Michael, I would like to ask you something regarding Endless OS and the apps you have there dedicated for kids based on Wikipedia/ Contents/ Portals. Could we invite you to UB Parents group to find the way how to implement similar apps also on Ubuntu Touch? As you may noticed, the group has just lunc
<ubptgbot> hed new Kids webrowser Jade Diamond. Thx in advance.
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @matv1, Thx, for feedback and help 👍
<ubptgbot> <matv1> np!
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> Hi
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @sealofnova, Hello Viper. Welcome back! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @milkor73, i know you're not bot. :)
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> Are you sure?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/XaWhbdr0.mp4
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee is your VM ready to try to set a Libertine terminal's sudo permissions?
<ubptgbot> <mhall119> @technicalbird which community do you feel needs direction?
<ubptgbot> <mhall119> @milkor73 sure, send me an invite link
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @mhall119, Of course the ubports community!
<ubptgbot> <mhall119> You all haven't needed my help in a long time 😃
<ubptgbot> <matv1> yeah we've been very fortunate with the people that stepped up.
<ubptgbot> jimexp was added by: jimexp
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @mhall119, We missed you though 😜
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, not yet, no.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> Hi all. Does anyone know if Ubuntu touch can be installed on a nexus 7 let?
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> Oops, I mean LTE
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> read the description if this supergroup
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it literally has a link to supported devices page
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> take your time to read it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> if your device is not there - its not supported
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> I did, Ivan. Flo is listed as working. No mention of LET.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> then its not supported
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> its that simple
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> should work on deb too i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> http://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/15.04/rc/deb/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's an rc image, but no stable release on deb
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think there are 16.04 devel builds too
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> It usually isn't that simple in the free software world, Ivan.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @jelkner, I am one of the porters of Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It usually isn't, no
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I know that a lot more devices are supported, but they are not really ready to use
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, and I highly doubt that you want to build something out manually to find out that if doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, [Edit] and I highly doubt that you want to build something manually to find out that if doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, [Edit] and I highly doubt that you want to build something manually for several hours to find out that if doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, [Edit] and I highly doubt that you want to build something manually for several hours to find out that it doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, no need to do so
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, false
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> look at the link i pasted ivan
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> no new halium based images are uploaded anywhere
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and stop being a negative nancy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nobody said anything about halium
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, plz close front facing camera app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Come on man, knock it off. It was a simple question. Maybe quit Telegram for a while.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, matrix or irc
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> which one do you prefer
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Poor Wayne, many will run away and goodbye the 1300 !
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @libremax, I apologize
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jelkner, Short answer is that there is no stable image, but there does appear to be 15.04 rc channel images
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no 16.04 image builds either it seems
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> flo/deb probably needs someone to maintain it
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> btw. I don't know if this is the right communications channel, but I am trying hard to find my way into this community.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> I filled out the join form, but haven't heard back.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> There appear to be only two channels, UB Welcome & Install
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> and this one
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> it would be cool if there was another channel for folks who have it installed but aren't port devs
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, this is the main group and Welcome is mostly for install support and getting people to the right place for their questions
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> like me
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> i'm a high school cs teacher
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> right now i'm working with some very bright students (smarter than me 😉
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> to port a firefox os app to the open store
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> where should we turn for community help?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're definitely in the right place
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> cool, Dalton, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> our goal is to port this app: https://marketplace.firefox.com/app/librifox-1/
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> i purchased a one plus one, so ubports is now my phone os
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> i also have a nexus 7 lte that i was hoping to run it on
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> but we run ubuntu in our cs lab
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> so we are looking at setting up open store on intel
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> and compiling the apps locally to they will run on our desktop machines
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> There's a webapp (I think, correct me if I'm wrong  @milkor73 ) for this, https://open-store.io/app/librivox.milkor
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> oh, let me look
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> ;)
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> Thanks, Mikel!  So there is.  There wasn't last time I looked.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jelkner, i think there is also an open store channel, and perhaps another for app dev too. if you want more specific channels. this one is a mix of everything :)
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> @jelkner feel free to join the OpenStore group: https://open-store.io/telegram & the app dev group. Anyone have the invite link for that?
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> here it is: https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> This one? https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> ^^
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> lol @LarreaMikel
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> nothing has happened XD
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> 😂
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> @jelkner, @wayneoutthere will like this :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> WOOOOOOOAH!  haha Youre right.  Wayne Out There does like this.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> @wayneoutthere It looks like there is no need now.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> by the way people, go drink some coffee.  It warms you up and makes you hate less
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> apps are being added to the app store quickly!
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> In my opinion, native apps are always welcome, even if there is a webapp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, the web app is probably not very nice to use, just comparing the two apps via their screenshots
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> @LarreaMikel, seconded
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @jelkner, hey Jeffrey.  You seem like you might either be a parent, or deal with a few parents.  You might enjoy our parents group.  We just launched Jade Diamond ;) … https://t.me/UBports_Parents
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> looks like the firefox os app could be run as a cordova app though
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Have you upgraded openstore server, it seems A LOT faster after i updated the openstore app?
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> iirc it is pointing to a new domain... open-store.io
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> @samitormanen, the new app just points to our new .io domain ( open-store.io )
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Ahh, ok. Maybe i am imaging things then 😁
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hey!  Are you missing stuff here?  Hard to follow?  Gone for a few days and can't seem to catch up on the fun?  Don't worry!  We have a dedicated News Channel to help you stay on top of what matters.  Just one click and you're the boss: https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> It maybe that porting LibriFox is still a worthwhile endevour.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> The current Librivox app does not appear to have a download feature.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> And the UI is not nearly as user friendly as our sweet little LibriFox 😉
<ubptgbot> <Callie_Cacophony> haha oleee
<ubptgbot> <Ravi Chaudhary> Somebody please help . … Whenever I give command of sudo apt-get , it says cannot access folder . I resolved it by remounting / . But after remounting system the system settings don't open. And when I reboot -- got stuck at boot logo.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> can we sudo-apt get stuff in Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, in a chroot, or in libertine, yes-ish
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but you should not generally be remounting / as rw and using apt-get to install or update
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's very easy to fill up /, which will result in failure to boot, or also very easy to just break things even when / doesn't fill up
<ubptgbot> <Ravi Chaudhary> @dohbee, Then how should I give apt command
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ravi Chaudhary, you shouldn't. why are you trying to use apt?
<ubptgbot> <Ravi Chaudhary> I want to install openvpn server.
<ubptgbot> <Ravi Chaudhary> Is it possible in ut
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i wouldn't recommend it on 15.04, given it is end of life
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> @Ravi Chaudhary, that probably won't work because ubuntu touch uses mir
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't see how those two things are related
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> doh
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> I read it as openvnc
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> heh
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> @Ravi Chaudhary, The best way I think is to create a CHRoot container in your home folder
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> and install applications in there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ravi Chaudhary, https://askubuntu.com/a/623311/50737
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just replace vivid with xenial there, to get a 16.04 chroot instead
<ubptgbot> <Ravi Chaudhary> @seshpenguin, Chroot container doesnt allow  system commands
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> hm?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you will definitely have to do some extra stuff to make it so openvpn would work in the chroot though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ravi Chaudhary, yes it does
<ubptgbot> <Ravi Chaudhary> @dohbee, I tried it with linux deploy. On giving system command the response was- running chroot, ignoring command
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> Has there been any discussion of creating some kind of crowd funding (aka "bounty") program for ports?
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> I would love to see UBports on my Nexus 7 LTE, for example.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ravi Chaudhary, i have no idea what that is or does. the instructions in my askubuntu answer i linked above work fine, and "sudo chroot ." in that chroot gives you a shell as root. you can run apt in it just fine
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> And since it did run previously (https://www.gaggl.com/2015/05/installing-ubuntu-phone-touch-on-nexus-7-lte/)
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> @Ravi Chaudhary, Isn't linux deploy an android app? If so that may be why it didn't work.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> it may be doable again.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> I down't have the wherewithall to contribute to that with skill, but I could join with other interested folks in funding someone who could.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jelkner, as i stated before, there is an image on the server which you can install right now if you wish
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> ahh, ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is however an older 15.04 build and not "stable"
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> right @dohbee, hence my question about crowdfunding and finding someone to bring it up to date.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> just a thought.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i haven't the time or patience to deal with building images, but i guess there are a couple of people in @halium who if you sent them some devices, could probably get builds working
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's how it was done before Canonical dropped the project. At that time, however, our focus changed from porting to building an OS
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> And you made the right choice @UniversalSuperBox!
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> I purchased a One Plus One based on it, and it is working great.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are a few revisions of the nexus 7, so would be good to get at least one of all of them, to someone to work on getting it building/running
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> @dohbee, thought there were only two
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> There are 3
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> as far as i can gather
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> refered to as 2012, 2013 wifi, and 2013 LTE
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> The LTE takes a SIM card
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> so it needs RIL support
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> which is painful
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But I wonder if the current images work?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jelkner, no, i mean just the 2013 version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there was a refit with a different MMC or something, which caused some problems before
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The 2012 Nexus 7 is definitely not supported, and not going to be supported again
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> the 2013 wifi looks like it works
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> https://devices.ubports.com/#/flo
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> but not the LTE
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, Rodney is looking on https://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/15.04/devel/deb/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well i was looking at rc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but yeah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which hasn't been built since December 2017
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well 15.04 hasn't been built since december for anything, has it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Good point
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't see 16.04 devel images for either flo or deb?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @jelkner, No any problem from my site, go and improve it for all of us if you can and you would like 😉👍
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> @milkor73 are you the librivox app developer?
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> @milkor73 never mind, i see that you are.
<ubptgbot> <jelkner> yes, your suggestion is absolutely correct, we should share information and see how best to offer a nice librivox player
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @jelkner, See you in UBParents 😁
<ubptgbot> Ivo Valek was added by: Ivo Valek
<ubptgbot> <Ivo Valek> Hello all, would You be so kind and help me with my new installation of Ubuntu Touch from Ubports onto my previous Ubuntu Touch tablet by Canonical? I'd like to get an advise, if there was a possibility to install the Ubports UT clearly so it means that the former UT would be completely removed from my device. In my present case I
<ubptgbot> 've probably only added Ubports UT at the Canonical UT so there is lower space for data then before the reinstallation...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not possible to have both installed at the same time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unless you're doing the unsupported thing with the patched MultiROM i guess, but i'm not sure if it supports having two different ubuntu images
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Ivo Valek, Welcome to the community, Ivo.  We have an install room (and other useful info) at this welcome page.  Take a look and welcome!  https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Ivo Valek> I understand, but before the Ubports UT installation I had more then 8GB data space and now I have only 5GB. So I think, that's not correct result or is it? I have done all steps along Ubports installation instructions...
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Ivo Please join the Welcome room
<ubptgbot> <Ivo Valek> Ye I've been there-what shall I do next?
<ubptgbot> <Ivo Valek> I see, You want me solve my problems there...OK!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yeah, we can handle your problem more properly
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> we are all volunteers, I"m sure you already  know that. ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan ok, how were you using a shell inside libertine? you installed xterm there or something and using that?
<ubptgbot> <Ivo Valek> I didn't use Libertine because I don't know, what it is. What I know only is that I've installed the UBports UT before while and I have still double starting process like before the installation and more I have less data space on tablet's "hard disk". So My impression is that would be the best brend new UBports UT installation ont
<ubptgbot> o my tablet...
<ubptgbot> <Ivo Valek> I submitted my problem into the UBports forum...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that libertine question wasn't for you Ivo
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know why you have less data space, doesn't really make sense. i don't think the ubuntu image is even that large. so something else would be taking up space i guess.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or partition layout changed somehow
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Ivo Valek, You should join the welcome room, and you may have cashe often tablet problem
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> We will help you with that
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> Hey all, I think maybe UBports could get in touch with Samsung if someone has any connection or knows a samsung dev.  … For now, take this Samsung Dex survey, make sure to mention Ubuntu Touch. This could potentially be our chance: … http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/samsung-launch-linux-on-galaxy-survey
<ubptgbot> <Helium> I don't think, at the moment, UBports will benefit directly from getting in touch with samsung. Unity8 is not even ready for us
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I did that survey yesterday and I talked about UBports all over it
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> Sure but getting a few dedicated dev contributors from Samsung could be a great deal if one could be made.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think if ubports satisfied the needs of samsung for dex, they'd already be using it
<ubptgbot> <Helium> I think, if samsung goes this way will be possible to install unity8 and other DE later
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, same haha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i said 'i'll buy this only if ubports
<ubptgbot> <Helium> well, at least, unofficially.  … To get attention of samsung devs and his community, porting ut to one of their flagship is, eventually, a better option. But this is just me
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and also in https://www.distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubports some days ago
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Following your podcast-advice
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> nice work.  now we are already the number one mobile on distrowatch
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubports … Vote it up! :)
<ubptgbot> <Cédric> @wayneoutthere, there is only one under mobile 😆
<ubptgbot> <Marco A> I don't know if it is the right place to post this info, a long time ago I found a lock file that completely blocked my network indicator so that I couldn't disable internet 3G connection. … root@ubuntu-phablet:/userdata/user-data/phablet/.config/connectivity-service# ls -la … total 12 … drwxrwxr-x  2 phablet phablet 4096 ott 14 10:
<ubptgbot> 42 . … drwx------ 63 phablet phablet 4096 set 24 21:34 .. … -rw-------  1 phablet phablet  794 ott 14 10:29 config.ini … -rw-r--r—  1 phablet phablet    0 ott 14 10:42 config.ini.lock … root@ubuntu-phablet:/userdata/user-data/phablet/.config/connectivity-service# rm config.ini.lock
<ubptgbot> <Marco A> Removing that lock file resolved the issue
<ubptgbot> <Marco A> maybe it could be a good idea to remove it if present at boot time
<ubptgbot> <Marco A> Just not to forget it in my ut notes... :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Marco A, no, it's a poor workaround for the bug in qt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is your phone's storage nearly full?
<ubptgbot> <Marco A> I don't remember, it was october 2016 but I read similar problems so maybe it could help someone in the same situation.
<ubptgbot> <Marco A> I think it was related to the hotspot functionality in bq45
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a bug open in launchpad about it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> problem is Qt's atomic write fails, and ends up leaving the lock file in place
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a common issue when the storage fills up
<ubptgbot> <Marco A> ok, why deleting it at boot time is not a good idea?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because it's a hack, not a production fix
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a better fix would be to change indicator-network to not use QtSettings API for storing those values
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Cédric, sooooo... what? ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not entirely sure what the difficulty level of that is right now though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i don't think it's trivial :-/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, so you need to add webos/tizen/android
<ubptgbot> <Marco A> allright, and adding this deletion to some reset functionality in settings?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That would actually be dangerous if there was indeed a write happening to the config file
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there should be no need to delete anything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or maybe the issue is already fixed in Qt 5.9 and we won't have to worry about it after 16.04 images are stable
<ubptgbot> <Marco A> ok it's my poor sysadmin approach I see, but I had to reset my home to recover and then restore the tgz to reveal the problem...
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @dohbee, Got a link?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @tsimonq2, not at the ready, i'd have to go dig through launchpad's bug lists for indicator-network and qt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @tsimonq2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1576989 looks like another incarnation of it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1576989 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "stale lock files freeze apps" [High,Confirmed]
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @tsimonq2, and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1615474
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1615474 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Network Indicator / Connectivity-API is not accessible" [Critical,Triaged]
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @dohbee Ack, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> I ended up writing a qml module that uses leveldb for settings storage in dekko to workaround that QSettings lockfile issue as I kept being bitten by it.
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @DanChapman Can you please leave a comment on the bug report for future ref?
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> @bhdouglass, I updated but still very slow download for apps, imagine for the documents 60mb is really difficult to download.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DanChapman, Why not just use LocalStorage?
<ubptgbot> <ahayzen> @dohbee, Ah yes the stale lock file bug that'd randomly break everything \o/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gabriele, downloaded ~instantly on my workstation :)
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> @Gabriele, Yeah we need to switch to a better time host
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That thread makes me so thankful for `nmtui`
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> @bhdouglass, What can be done to improve the speed of download? Downloading apps is not so fun right now becouse of data speed transmission.
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> I have plans to move where out files are hosted to something better
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> XZ -11 compression for us all! Joking of course ;)
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> [Edit] I have plans to move where our files are hosted to something better
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Here's the original: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1576989
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1576989 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "stale lock files freeze apps" [High,Confirmed]
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> late to the party
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> @bhdouglass, Thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> @dohbee, I didn't know, that there is the possibility to patch Multirom... I am so excited to test it 😁😁😁
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mappaschreck, It is unsupported :)
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> Yes, but I have no choice, because I sadly need 3 Android apps and my N4 has no Anbox support...
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @wayneoutthere, It might be a good idea to let them know it's called Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not until they can have in writing (rather than understanding) that we have rights to the trademark
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox @dohbee if you guys see any bugs in the Qt stack you need fixed, subscribe me personally and ping me.
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> I'm Ubuntu's Qt "Maintainer"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> sees as personal invitation to bother Simon
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, you see it correctly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> could someone tell me how well wireless display works on the nexus 5, please?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @AresMinos, what dalton said...
<ubptgbot> RMontesL was added by: RMontesL
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Fwd from bastos777: Seems to be that the FP2 is available again at least in Germany: https://www.sparhandy.de/bestellweg_kundendaten.html?bundle_id=27523&tarife_id=6273&resetSession=1&bestellweg_start=1
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 1 to go for 1300 members? Or did we loose anyone?
#ubports 2018-02-17
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it seems like we lose 2 and gain 2 every few hours.  but.. you're right. it's weird.  I've seen way more than 2 join and it hangs on 1298 for me.  maybe... it's a Telegram Bug!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/z1KPuoUG.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Dave S> M no more
<ubptgbot> Logan Johnson was added by: Logan Johnson
<ubptgbot> <Logan Johnson> (Photo, 756x542) https://irc.ubports.com/v0863qST.png
<ubptgbot> <Logan Johnson> Trying to get Ubuntu on my Nexus 5 from windows 10, but cant seem to get past the "reboot to bootloader" screen.
<ubptgbot> <Logan Johnson> Anyone seen this problem before?
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @Logan Johnson, Do your nexus 5 has developer mode on?
<ubptgbot> <Logan J> Lemme to tap it 7 times and try again.
<ubptgbot> <Yance> Sorry, i mean usb debugging
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> Anyone out there using their N5 with miracast display connection?
<ubptgbot> <Yance> And howor just manually enter to bootloader/fastboot mode
<ubptgbot> <Yance> Or just manually enter fastboot mode
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> `adb reboot bootloader`
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> from your terminal
<ubptgbot> <Logan J> Got the phone sitting in fastboot mode, connected to the computer via USB.  It is showing up on device manager as "Android bootloader interface".  It's like the installer isn't connecting with it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SwizzlaKalongie, Slimport performance is better, so unless there's a specific case where one would need Miracast, I think everyone is using slimport for convergence
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> `fastboot devices`
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> you may have to use `sudo fastboot devices`
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @Logan J, What the result if you type fastboot devices on your cmd?
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> if you don't see your device listed when running that command then you may need to switch USB ports
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> or try a different cable (I know it sounds weird)
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @dohbee, Better. K. Noted. But is the wireless option useable? Or too slow to be worth it ?
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @kz6fittycent, I think he use windows 10
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> `wsl` :P
<ubptgbot> <Logan J> Hmm.  opened up a command prompt and typed "fastboot devices" and comes up as unrecognized command.  I'm green as you can tell.
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> I've never used Win10 but aren't the `adb` commands the same??
<ubptgbot> <Logan J> i have ubuntu installed.  ill pop over to that.  i was hitting the same wall there.  even greener with ubuntu though.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SwizzlaKalongie, I don't know. It's better with USB kb/mouse though
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> Logan the only reason I was getting you to type that command with `fastboot` was to confirm that it was seeing your device...but I can totally understand your frustration. Phones suck.
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @Logan J, So, i guess your windows 10 didn't have android-tools installed
<ubptgbot> <Logan J> yes.  where can i find android-tools do you think?
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @dohbee, Ok, thanks for the replies. I'll stick to the wires then.
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> @Logan J, for Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <Logan J> hoping for windows
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> oh, I don't even own any windows machines, lol
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> I'm useless, I'm afraid
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SwizzlaKalongie, It might be faster if Klingon attack theme is playing in background. ;)
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> @dohbee, Everything is faster with that music
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> and better
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @kz6fittycent, Install Ubuntu on win, and fastboot in Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> Lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Or I don't know, the Android sdk maybe
<ubptgbot> <Yance> https://developer.android.com/studio/releases/platform-tools.html
<ubptgbot> <Logan J> thx.  swapped to ubuntu and trying to add android tools.  now im useless and afraid!
<ubptgbot> <Yance> But maybe you can just using ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Logan J> tried that first with the same result i started with.
<ubptgbot> <Logan J> looks like adding android tools may have done it.  you guys are saints
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> good to hear! FLASH AWAY!
<ubptgbot> <Logan J> Awesome.  Looks like its working.  Thanks for the help and patience Yance, James and Rodney. 👍
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> NOYCE!
<ubptgbot> <Yance> Congrats and welcome to the party :p
<ubptgbot> Pravin Chaudhari was added by: Pravin Chaudhari
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Pravin Chaudhari, Hello Pravin and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<ubptgbot> Joas was added by: Joas
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> Hello all, has anyone tried using the talk function in the nextcloud web app on a BQ Aquaris 4.5 Ubuntu 15.04(r3)? When I try I just get "access to camera and microphone was denied" When I check security and privacy setting on the phone I don't see anything that would allow me to allow the web app to have access to the camera and
<ubptgbot>  mic, nor is any request made by the web app itself.
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> Trying to build the gsettings-qt, anyone here knows about it? Its used in the ut tweak tool. Says I need gio-2.0 development package - is that the GLib? Never heard of it just wanna make sure I get the right thing
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @dohbee, No real reason apart from i was already using leveldb for object caching and it wasn't alot extra to create a drop in replacement for qsettings with some nice additions like change notifications across multiple instances, which you don't get with qsettings.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Jimmie Johnsson, can't you just `apt build-dep gsettings-qt`? that should bring in everything you need
<ubptgbot> Paradise was added by: Paradise
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Known bug, needs to be implemented - https://github.com/mateosalta/nextcloud_ogra/issues/3
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> @mateosalta, Thanks for the feedback Mateo
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> It might work in browser I think, with the app we were trying to fix the upload/download problems which meant a lot of custom qml and other code with the container, so it isn't using the official web app container
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> So other features that were working on the one aren't implemented yet
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> Two questions for nexus 5: do you notice video reproduction to be all in green not correct? Second: estimating when anbox will be possible to be tested on nexus 5? Thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Gabriele, First question is a known bug. A workaround is to use UTmedia for videos in N5 … Second question. "When is done"
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Paradise, Hello Paradise and Joas and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @DanChapman, Ill try when get back home. I might just solve it without GSettings too though, feels like i dont really need it to solve the thing Im doing. Thanks though :)
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @UniversalSuperBox, Ubuntu Touch is not a trademark, never was. It was a development name like Hammerhead but the device is  Nexus5. Ubuntu Touch was a dev name for the next Ubuntu.
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> Just call it Ubuntu Touch and apply to be an Ubuntu Flavour and that's it, you have it all.
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> [Edit] Just call it Ubuntu Touch and apply to be an Ubuntu Flavour to identify that you are a part of the same family and that's it, you have it all.
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> [Edit] Just call it Ubuntu Touch and apply to be an Ubuntu Flavour to identify that you are a part of the same family and that's it, you have it all.  … It's like Ubuntu Mate.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Jimmie Johnsson, may i ask why you want to build it when it's already included in the image?
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @DanChapman, Im trying to extend the terminal app to do the same trick that ut tweaks does. That uses GSettings. But the actual thing I wanna do is just a small part so it might be better to just go without it rather than add dependency to this GSettings for building the terminal app as well. In the tweak app, Gsetting
<ubptgbot>  might be good but i think its a bit overkill to achieve what im trying to do
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Jimmie Johnsson, Well it's just a qml import, you don't need to add a dependency as such to the terminal app. Just `import GSettings 1.0` and know it will be on the system when the app is installed, the same as Ubuntu.Components et al
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AresMinos, Ubuntu is the trademark issue.
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/gd6O6fPI.png
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Hi! Trying to update, got failure (i am using ubports 16.04)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @AresMinos, It doesn't matter the "surname" (Touch) because the "name" (Ubuntu) is trademarked
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can't just call it Ubuntu Touch and use it without Canonical's permission in writing … https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ubuntu Mate is an officially recognised flavor … https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> but oddly is not listed as that in the derivatives page … https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @DanChapman, Yeah i dont think that will work. If it was just qml code that could work but I would be using it from c++ plugin. Anyhows, i think I will solve it another way. Seems overkill to be using that thing for what Im doing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, What are you trying to do exactly?
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @dohbee, Add a setting inside the terminal app so user can decide if the terminal can be suspended or not. Like in ut tweaks. Think you just add it/remove it to a list through mir, had a look at how that one does it. But I think the GSetting layer on top isnt really needed for this one setting. The terminal app handles
<ubptgbot>  its setting another way
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, i don't think that's the right way to do it. it's hacky and might work, but i don't think it's what should ship. if we want individual apps to be able to set this, then i think the right way, within the current constraints and APIs in ubuntu-touch, would be to add a trust store thing for it, and a system promp
<ubptgbot> t can provide the allow/deny dialog for it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and that would move the ut tweak setting to being a trust prompt thing in the system
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the best/more correct way, would be to actually get background processing support implemented, similar to how it works in iOS
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> Perhaps. I think that terminal is an exception though cause of what the user does in the app. Its the only app that is shipped where this setting make sense now
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> wouldn't background processing require separate task from main app in case it's iOS-like?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit, No
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, i don't think so. i would rather say we should not be shipping terminal by default in the images. and i don't think we should remove it from the lifecycle policy either when it is installed.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Any chance to see implemented the Galileo System in UT?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> http://www.usegalileo.eu/EN/
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> It would be awesome!
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @dohbee if it should be shipped by default is another discussion. But I think it makes sense to be able to decide if it should be on/off the lifecycle policy. To me, it is a power-users app and as such it makes sense to let the power-users do what they intend to do with out having to jump through extra hoops like installing
<ubptgbot> a tweak tool.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, i don't know what you're doing, but in the 5 years of ubuntu touch existing, i can say i've never used the tweak tool, or felt the need to alter the lifecycle policy for terminal app.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and if i don't qualify as a "power user" i'm not sure what does :)
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> @dohbee, If you wanna run a process through the terminal (convinent) and you dont want it to terminate when you close the screen for example. A batch job or a script or whatever that should keep running.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jimmie Johnsson, i have used top in the terminal to monitor cpu usage, and switched apps and everything, and it was always still there running when i switched back to terminal app
<ubptgbot> <Jimmie Johnsson> Try running top in batch mode and feed it to a file. Then close the screen. Process is stopped when the screen goes off
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> top in batch mode?
<ubptgbot> <Ruben> My OPO one (dev channel) is not receiving os-updates for weeks. Is this normal?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I can understand the wish, its another case of how to make Ubuntu Touch behave more like a desktop os. But I am also interested to understand the possible usecase for that
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Ruben, Yes, there are no updates ;)
<ubptgbot> <Ruben> ok, thnx!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> All is focusing on 16.04 now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, I think too many people are just too used to the traditional way of PC OSes working, where you can just do whatever you want at all times, and it pretty much just works
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes, and if it does not work you spend hours to understand why xD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i have gotten plenty of additional experience points in that field, this week
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Lol
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @dohbee, Afaik you can create Ubuntu Touch trademark without any issues, it is a different name "Ubuntu Touch" ubuntu is a normal word, you cannot trademark it afaik, you can apply for a combined trademark where you trademark the the work with the logo. There are many things called Ubuntu from South Africa just look at ubunt
<ubptgbot> uplanet.org. … I haven't checked but I assume there is a combined patent for for "Ubuntu" amd you can make one for "UbuntuTouch". It's a very different name.  … Afaik you can patent a unique combination of letters without it being combined with a logo if it's a new word that you created like "Microsoft" or "Rodsoft" (as a Rodney Software) etc. … I
<ubptgbot> say this with fully knowing that I might be wrong. I think it's something like I said tho, but further research on the topic is required.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AresMinos, A) Please split up long posts like this into multiple posts
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm telling you exactly what distrowatch told us, guys
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> B) No, that's not how trademarks work
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> I also said a good way would be to apply for a flavour.
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @dohbee, Well do
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> When we have in writing that Canonical is letting us use the name, we can be the right name
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @dohbee, [Edit] We … Will do
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @dohbee, [Edit] Will do
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That is it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You don't magically have rights to use obvious derivatives like that
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AresMinos, If Ubuntu Touch would be a new sporting equipment, then maybe. But its an OS even using their components up to 90% or more. So we must comply with what they want.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, I don't think anyone is contesting that. Distrowach want legal coverage for putting it on their site. Kristjan is, I think, asking "why?" and suggesting it is not necessary, and I was simply telling him why it is necessary :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, And the other 10% is still full of "Copyright (C) Canonical Ltd" all over the place ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Lol yes indeed
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, Right … The word "Ubuntu" and the suffix "buntu" is trademarked globally and in all the major countries by Canonical. … We need to get something written from Canonical.
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @AresMinos, Right, the TB can authorize this.
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> (I've been through this before)
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @Flohack, I agree with you, but afaik that would apply if you want to trademark the exact name "Ubuntu" … https://euipo.europa.eu/eSearch/#basic/1+1+1+1/Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @Flohack, No, you can't use the name Ubuntu without consulting Canonical. That's trademark infringement...
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> Oke, I'll stop now, don't want to digress the chat anymore :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AresMinos, Really, this channel is not the best place to discuss trademark law, but in short, you are quite wrong :)
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @UniversalSuperBox, Meaning UBports has put in a request for that with Canonical or nothing is being done atm?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Meaning "It's being handled, don't worry about it"
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @AresMinos, The easiest way is to apply to become an official flavor, then that automatically authorizes you because the TB proxy authorizes it.
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> (I've checked with the TB and gotten this confirmed)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> To be an official flavor don't you have to have things happening on Launchpad, and ISOs building and stuff?
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @tsimonq2, Thanks, do you have a timeline for that already? (To become a flavour)
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @AresMinos, UBPorts needs to read the guidelines, I can help them gather exactly what the TB is looking for, and then you just have one or more representatives from the project show up at a TB meeting.
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> Ideally, some technical people and some community people should attend the TB meeting, although if there's overlap that
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> [Edit] Ideally, some technical people and some community people should attend the TB meeting, although if there's overlap that's certainly fine
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @dohbee, Sure, I wasn't trying to play smartass and disrupt the chat.  I was just trying to help with my very limited knowledge on the topic. I hope you know that. :)
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @tsimonq2, Alright, thanks for answering that to me :)
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @AresMinos, np :)
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> If anyone that officially represents UBPorts wants to get in touch with me about that, by all means
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't think ubports can reasonably meet the requirements to be an official flavor at this point
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or TB will need to change the requirements to be more fitting for things that aren't installable on PCs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecognizedFlavors
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> 1300!
<ubptgbot> GermoVeltmaat was added by: GermoVeltmaat
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @GermoVeltmaat, Hello germo. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @GermoVeltmaat, [Edit] Hello Germo. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<ubptgbot> <GermoVeltmaat> Hi, all
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> 1.3k yeah!!!
<ubptgbot> U P Singh was added by: U P Singh
<ubptgbot> <U P Singh> Hello everyone
<ubptgbot> <U P Singh> Any support for moto e4 plus??
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Please see the group description for supported devices
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @U P Singh, Yes, as Dalton said check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <U P Singh> There are very few mobiles beingsupported.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You are welcome to help remedy that
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, I agree, a flavour will be hard and we also cannot easily follow the release cycles etc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> We couldn't do that even when canonical was doing it all
<ubptgbot> <Ricardo> the nexus 5 with xenial does not record video
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We are going live now!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, +1 lol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> we need 2 more minutes plz be patient 😆
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ATTENTION! … THIS SUPERGROUP WILL NOW TRANSFORM INTO A LIVE CHAT FEED.  IF YOU ARE NOT WATCHING THE LIVE FEED YOU WILL NOT UNDERSTAND OUR CHATTING.  ENJOY! … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qCERv8jYOY
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> AND....HAPPY 1300!!
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> Hey now, you're pulling a @MichaelTun by being late 😉
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> \o/
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> nice.  nexus 5x
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> high fives for that, Dalton
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't need hdmi out with aethercast, and the 8GB might help with that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DisplayCasting
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Do you walk into everyone's house and plug stuff into their screens?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that wiki page
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> loggit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just update the wiki page dalton :P
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, link?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> damnilt @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (very hard holding myself back from that joke)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] (very difficult holding myself back from that joke)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> you have to communicate with Marius through the log files of OpenStore apps
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Are there some instructions to get xenial device chroots to build our apps including qt 5.9?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it's like the worst
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> without you saying it no one can find it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (except the ones with nvidia)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver, Shall I put this in the question list?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's pretty, but not really good
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Maybe :) Some apps like gallery use click chroot, but we don't have any 16.04 chroot.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> It's "pretty" and 'good' but it's not 'pretty good'
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver, Ok ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I feel a news desk topic coming. and i'm ANGRY
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> eventually the only gesture that will work is the middle finger
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox firefox starts fine in my vm. it just doesn't necessarily stay running all the time :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well i think i installed it in libertine too
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @mariogrip give me ISO
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nfsprodriver, the 16.04 rootfs image is a chroot :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @floha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> err
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack you ship 16.04 root on phones :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unpack rootfs tarball, sudo chroot, apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-dev
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Well, Ubuntu SDK already has a device image, which made me able to build telegram for xenial, but only with the common qt 5.6.2
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> exit, tar -zcvf
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> [Edit] Well, Ubuntu SDK already has a xenial device image, which made me able to build telegram for xenial, but only with the common qt 5.6.2
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @tsimonq2, no
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Question: a few days ago I asked if there could be some way for turbo to run side stage mode when using an external display. What do you make of this @UniversalSuperBox @Flohack @mariogrip ?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @tsimonq2, https://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current/amd64/iso-cd/debian-9.3.0-amd64-netinst.iso
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @mariogrip, lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox they use openvpn right? do they ship the config file for the openvpn android app?
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> the instructions that were just talked about, can we read them somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Also, does anyone know how to give the terminal in a Libertine container full sudo privileges with uuid rules etc?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/316L03pu.txt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/client-support/android-openvpn-connect
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think the settings panel already lets you import the ovpn files
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ^^ @UniversalSuperBox @Flohack
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @UniversalSuperBox, thx a lot! can we commit this to our UBAM community tutorial collection?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @peternerlich, Sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, sudo was not installed by default in libertine in my vm, and installing it, the binary was setuid, so i'm not sure why you got that error
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/this-week-in-mir-16th-feb-2018/4089
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yay mir 0.30
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AresMinos even when canonical was doing all the work, the phone images did not meet the requirements to be an official flavor :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yeah marius!!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> tell us!!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, Hmm what exactly do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the status of convergence is what it is
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> IIWII
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> schroedinger's convergence
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it both is and is not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip i think a large part of the confusion is that most apps, especially the ones people want to use, don't themselves support convergence
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> Convergence on m10 realy rocks!
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @UniversalSuperBox, any name who wrote this originally for attribution?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato no, i don't think we can give up on libertine, and rely on snaps (and i would suggest not bothering with supporting snaps at all)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @Flohack the M10 suppports a three-finger drag to move apps in and out of side stage to allow two apps to be displayed and leveraged simultaneously. The Pro 5 doesn't, but I think it should, for external monitor use.
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, flatpak?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee interesting, perhaps I should PM you about this.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, i don't think flatpak will serve us here either, but it would probably be better than snaps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, unfortunately i've got to leave now
<ubptgbot> <Crash_Burn> OK... how can you get Firefox and Thunderbird running on that??  🤣🤣
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yea... like if we can do firefox why is it any worse to ask for Tbird?  :)
<ubptgbot> <Crash_Burn> You are going to break the internet!!  Look out :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> so... what is he using again?
<ubptgbot> <Crash_Burn> 3...2...1...
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> I think we need to support snap and flatpak in the future
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, it's not worse. just equally awful :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that tunnel is getting deeper
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @mariogrip if I may make one final clarification of a problem last show. I was asking why Libertine doesn't work in the Xenial images. You can't GUI load any of the desktop apps, possibly not via CLI either, and you can't upgrade the dependencies even. Sorry you misunderstood my question,but hopefully this helps if you have ti
<ubptgbot> me to tackle it this time.
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> Inception 😁
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> converging
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol amazing that mariusception
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Crash_Burn, make a libertine container and install them
<ubptgbot> <Crash_Burn> @dohbee, N5 ?  needs a chroot
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> 😆👍
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee doesn't have to be tonight :)
<ubptgbot> <Crash_Burn> I've been working with Kris
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, why not appimage or every other possible app store too? how many ways to install things do we really need to support.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think we need to support as few as possible
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, gotta run
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> cheers
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ciao!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> one plus one 5t?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip have you got a chance to look at the last rootfs that appears to be broken on CAF devices (tested on HTC 10)?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, appimage too
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> this is super exciting... it feels 'close again'
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that's awesome.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Is this aquestion for live?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *Ecks-per-i-ment @UniversalSuperBox not @ecks-PEER-i-ment :P
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Just as mirror is "mir-orr", not "meeer", mir is "meeer" ;)
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Hey there are some questions on YouTube hehehe
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> how about libertine? can we give up to use it and use snap on desktop mode and after and we can migrate from click﻿ package slowly on the mobile side?.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So can we spoof a tablet interface for turbo in external display mode or something?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, Really no idea, somebody needs to investigate whats the constraints ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> plz file a ticket about it
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> I use this on android! two apps at the same time is awesome
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I will file an enhancement ticket thank you Flo-rider!
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, sure
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> why not :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it's related to 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, 👌
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> "what's the status with CAF/non-CAF merge in Halium rootfs"
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> "the last image appears to be broken on CAF devices"
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> something like that
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it's a motivational ending to make people like me want to get smarter! :)
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @wayneoutthere, There's a way! Learn Git(Hub)!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> *punch*
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> you can edify UT, though.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> and i want answers!
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> OMG it's so stupid for a c++ developer!
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> for any language...
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> LOL medical advice to calm you Ubports addiction!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *your
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> put a new enum value on bottom hahahhahaha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yay! :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> rehab!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i will find a way.......
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> :)
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> nice show guys!
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Question: if you where a tree what tree would you be?
<ubptgbot> <ebetonro> The Tree :D
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> So where should I go if I want to help with XYZ and don't know who to contact? Or when I want to ask for a simple bit of information about some random thing but don't want to bother the devs?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> can you share the link of this enum?
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> @wayneoutthere, I imagine you begging for wifi hotspot to strangers 😝😝(please sir just for one hour)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/CxAItXwJ.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @peternerlich, Uh saw too late ;)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, :(
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Ismaelbonato, https://forums.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Ismaelbonato, sorry wrong answer 😆
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> thanks guys! :)
<ubptgbot> <Alex_WLBI> perfect, thanks for the show 😊
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> bye!
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> nice!
<ubptgbot> <Crash_Burn> 🤘
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @UniversalSuperBox I liked the new format
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> AND WE NOW RESUME OUR REGULAR PROGRAMMING.  DON'T FORGET YOUR COAT AT THE DOOR.
<ubptgbot> <HelloBug> 🤘
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Cool show you badass developer gurus :)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip thank
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Another fine Q&A 👍
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, thgaaanks!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> BLUE TEXT … MUST CLICK … I AM A STUPID ANIMAL THAT IS ATTRACTED TO COLORS
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @TartanSpartan, Thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @UniversalSuperBox, Meh, looks pretty green to me
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Guys please, this is everyone's project
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> not at all.  I did it all
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But you were the showrunners!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Thanks guys! Good show! 😁👍
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Made me think of something interesting, perhaps occasionally we could have guest stars from about the community to help run a show?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> From the full spectrum of user:dev experience.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That was @Crash_Burn last week
<ubptgbot> <Crash_Burn> \o/
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Last fortnight you mean?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> right
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And I guess I assumed Will was a developer, sorry if I misunderstood :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (for a second there I was like has Dalton accelerated the show rate to weekly??)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 740x495) https://irc.ubports.com/ggMmdB5I.png
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LinkArchiver
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, lol
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Ok, if you, in the future, can not use the name "ubuntu touch" anymore, use instead "ubuntouch", "yunit" or something else :-)
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> ?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Hi! I am trying to update the ubports apps on my bp M10 tablet, but all the updatesare failing now (i am using ubports 16.04). Do you know why?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @UniversalSuperBox does that first line read "snes an iso"? Interesting reference to one of the all-te greatest gaming consoles.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> She's an ISO. It's a reference to TRON: Legacy
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which is a plot hole that occasionally breaks out into being a movie
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *time
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> OIC, of course.
<ubptgbot> Ken Monnin was added by: Ken Monnin
<ubptgbot> <Ken Monnin> Hey everyone!  Has anyone had success building programs from source?  I'm hoping to get a handful of useful applications that I commonly use on my laptop running on phone. Nexus 5 OTA-3
<ubptgbot> <samzn> https://twitter.com/fail0verflow/status/964954316892119040
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ken Monnin, Hello Ken. I suggest you start with this general briefing. The Welcome & Install room is a good place for an initial chat. Hopefully we can point you in the right direction from there. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <TimDev> Hey there. Is it safe to interrupt the UbPorts installer while it's downloading (phone in recovery)? Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, but your phone probably won't do much
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It won't get bricked, you'll just have to run the installer again
<ubptgbot> <TimDev> Yeah, that's what I though, just wanted to be sure :) Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <TimDev> *thought
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's possible that the phone won't boot since the boot partition is installed right away
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So you will need to install before your phone is working again
<ubptgbot> <TimDev> Okay, thanks for the heads-up :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TimDev, If you need install assistance you could head to the Welcome Room. Check in the link just above
<ubptgbot> Zero was added by: Zero
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ken Monnin, What are you wanting to build? You can install most anything already in libertine.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Zero, Hello Zero. If you are new here check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <TimDev> Thanks @Li
<ubptgbot> <TimDev> [Edit] Thanks @Stereofont
<ubptgbot> Sean Watson was added by: Sean Watson
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ken, I'm trying to build from source in Libertine, when it works I can report the success to you.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/LB0zP8az.webp
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Sean Watson, Hello Sean. Please check out this link if you are new https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Sean Watson> Hi. Installed stable version of Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 5. Did so via repositories in Linux Mint rather than installer. Works OK apart from GPS. GPS doesn't work at all. What is the fix for this?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> What version does it say? Revision 1 or Revision 3?
<ubptgbot> <Sean Watson> Hi. Its R3.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> To get an initial fix it uses wifi correlation through Mozilla. You may be in an area without much data
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Initial fix is extremely slow, especially indoors
<ubptgbot> <Sean Watson> Thanks. Will try taking it for a drive tomorrow.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Testing using uNav?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, since when?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Since we made it do that in OTA-2
#ubports 2018-02-18
<ubptgbot> alxcb was added by: alxcb
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @alxcb, welcome Arina!
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> _bot
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, that's a small joke from me only you would get :P
<ubptgbot> Daniator was added by: Daniator
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @alxcb_bot is my frend
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> [Edit] @alxcb_bot is my friend
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> If you didn't catch the latest news... that's because you aren't subscribed to the News Channel.  With just one click, you'll find out all the latest announcments including a link to some audiocasts: https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't think you need to re-post the same thing every day, and re-pin it too.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @alxcb_bot, Hello Arina and @Daniator Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/9ZKiy36C.mp4
<ubptgbot> Eran Samet was added by: Eran Samet
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @alxcb_bot, [Edit] Hello Arina and @Daniator and Eran Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @alxcb i was not talking about You , but about the situation, pls
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Eran Samet, Hello Eran. Nice to see you in our community
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @alxcb there has been a serious breakdown in language. What you understood has not been said. Can happen sometimes when everyone is using English
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Eran, you do not have a username in Telegram so I am not able to ping you or invite you to groups
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> @Stereofont, You can still ping … Example … Eran
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Tedster, Thanks. At the moment the group thing is the one that matters 😎
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Tedster, Nice btw to see another from the UK here
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> @Stereofont, Yup; shame you can't add by user ID
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> @Stereofont, How'd you come to the UK as a location for me?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Tedster, Hart-Davis is improbable as a US name? Very English
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Plus it is 05:55 in NYC 😎
<ubptgbot> Osman Ali was added by: Osman Ali
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Elementary
<ubptgbot> <Osman Ali> Hello
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Osman Ali, Hello Osman. Good to have you here. Let us know if we can help you
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome check out this
<ubptgbot> <Osman Ali> Hello. I'm loved ubuntu touch. I comed from turkey. In your website welcome link not working.
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> @Stereofont, You'd be rather correct
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> And I was half expecting a doxxing story lol
<ubptgbot> <Osman Ali> @Stereofont, i cant join turkish group
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Tedster, Just probabilities. The chances of a Dutch Hart-Davis are the same as that for the moon being made of blue cheese 😂
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> @Osman Ali, Osman @gnutr
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Osman Ali, There are some problems. I would like to invite you to another group but I cannot, as you do not have a username
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> burda Türklere saygısızlık yapıldı ondan Türk grubu dağıldı Osman
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Onur. Please to not promote unrelated groups here
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> He searching Turkish group. 😒
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> He asked for a UBports group
<ubptgbot> <Osman Ali> Çok ayıp gerçekten
<ubptgbot> <Osman Ali> bana da saygısızlık yaptı özelden
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> gruba girersen mesajlari okuyup konu hakkında bilgi sahibi olabilirsin
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> bayagi hor gorme niyetlilerdi bizde aksam karar alip bağı kestik
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> grupları sana özelden yolluyorum
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> In English please
<ubptgbot> <Osman Ali> We not support ubports after that 😢
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Disagreements should be resolved by discussion. Not by sudden action without any attempt at discussion
<ubptgbot> <Osman Ali> If the Turks are not respected, we are not here!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There has been a lot of misunderstanding but if people refuse to talk, it is impossible to explain and resolve
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> All nations are respected here
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> @Stereofont you can not solve racism by talking 😒
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There has been no racism
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> there is a Turkish group for ubports
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @ubports_tr
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> iirx
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] iirc
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> @Stereofont, You are thinking wrong
<ubptgbot> <Osman Ali> @bsgri, +1
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @bsgri, Please explain your allegation of racism
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> ¿?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, was it deleted
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, They broke away without discussion
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> understandable
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> @Stereofont, But I didn't sleep last night, point invalidated
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> @Stereofont, Loll
<ubptgbot> k4nk4 was added by: k4nk4
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @k4nk4, Hello kanka. Let us know if we can help with anything https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> @Stereofont, they were despised for being Turk. i think this is enough
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> @Stereofont  go @gnutr ( old ubport turkey group) an read last night messages
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @bsgri, Hi, not true, what would we gain with this attitude
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> YOU CAN NOT understandable!
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> [Edit] @Stereofont  go @gnutr ( old ubport turkey group) and read last night messages
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> You only say "translate it, translate it, lets translate it, what is the staying?, translate it now"
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @archi_dagac, The web pages are not translated into any language yet. Not French, German or Italian. Why is not having the web pages in Turkish an anti-Turkish thing? ?
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> I know what happened in private group
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @archi_dagac, Which private group you mean Celti, pls?
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> We say we cant use ubports, we can build it for more devices
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> You say, buy our phones
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> [Edit] You say: buy our phones
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @archi_dagac, We do not own any phones, we cannot produce any
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> We never used ubuntu touch, we cant, you say "translate"
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> In the Turkish group I sent a screenshot showing the docs.ubports.com page with  Turkish link. It does not function yet because there is no translation
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @milkor73, Ubuntu flashed nexuses
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Nobody added our system translate
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Ä°n updates
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> [Edit] With updates
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @archi_dagac, Sorry, I do not understand now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There have been mistakes in adding several languages. Dalton explained that he made errors
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is unfortunate that in Turkey there is restricted access to phones. Unfortunate but not a conspiracy by UBports
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @milkor73, We translated the system and apps to Turkish, not added to ut
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @archi_dagac, At the moment there are just supported some devices, that may change with Haluim or if anybody else would be capable to port to any other device
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> We know how we can buy nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> But why?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @archi_dagac, We apologise for the error. Not only Turkish was affected
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> More devices necessary
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I have the utmost confidence in @Stereofont the admin/development/management teams in general and the community at large. I cannot believe allegations of racism, not unless they can be shared here in the form of translated evidence. Please respect the teams as they and we) provide you the same courtesy.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *(and we)
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @archi_dagac, Of course, that is true, we are working hard on it
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> We say a lot of times we can work
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We have explained many times that porting is extremely difficult. It is done as projects by individuals who decide which device they like
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Those choices are quite random sometimes
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @Stereofont, ? Do we not know portings difficulty?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> You can choose your device and start by your own and come here and to documentation to look for specific problems you will find
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> We say wileyfox swift
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Your request for help with Wileyfox was not clear
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> There is a lot of wileyfox swift in Turkey.
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> [Edit] You can choose your device and start by your own and come here ask and to documentation to look for specific problems you will find
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> [Edit] There is a lot of wileyfox swift in Türkiye.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There is server space for hosting completed ports
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> We say we can build
<ubptgbot> Mesut Çevik was added by: Mesut Çevik
<ubptgbot> <Mesut Çevik> Gençler olay nedir?
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @gnutr
<ubptgbot> <Mesut Çevik> Bize ulaştı
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Dünkü mesajlar var
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Mesut Çevik, Hello Mesut.Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If is not clear how compiling would help
<ubptgbot> <Mesut Çevik> Buradan
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] It is not clear how compiling would help
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Siz kim?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Mesut Çevik, Pls English gentleman
<ubptgbot> <Mesut Çevik> Forumda gördüm bende
<ubptgbot> <Mesut Çevik> Yazı yazmayı düşünüyorum bloguma
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Yazınız
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> So again. If you allege racism please explain what you mean
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Stop flooding
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Bizim arkadaş şu an yazıyor bişiler gruba yazacak
<ubptgbot> <Mesut Çevik> @malditobastardo, Guys , that's not flood
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @Mesut Çevik, Siz kim?
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> That is important
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Çıkaramadım kimsiniz
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You are disappointed with slow progress. Fair enough. That is not a racism matter
<ubptgbot> <Mesut Çevik> @archi_dagac, Tabiki yazsın , bu konu hakkında haber yapmayı düşünüyorum.
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> OK, we do not understand
<ubptgbot> <delijati> Heard ever off privat Chanel
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @archi_dagac, Then respect the other 1300ppl here.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Pardon, tanıyamadım bir an sizi
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> May we move to other group?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes, slow progress would affect all nationalities, creedsand languages, not just Turks.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Bizim gruba gelin
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *creeds and
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Yes, feel free to go to the lab to talk in your language though! We just try to keep the supergroup free from longer conversations the majority of people don't understand https://t.me/joinchat/Baj4lhGOmNABsfHPyYFGVQ
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I don't care about this discussion. Move out to a private channel
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> please, that sounds too harsh
<ubptgbot> <GermoVeltmaat> Me neither, bye
<ubptgbot> <greatgods> @malditobastardo, Maintain the group decorum. We are here as a community
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^this
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> [Edit] Pardon, tanıyamadım bir an sizi bir an
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @greatgods, +1
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Mesut Çevik, Use english im Turk but here is international group.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> La bi go sen
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> @sealofnova, bence sen bi sus
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @bsgri, @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> kafadan sorunlarin var hala
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @Mesut Çevik, Hangi forumda gördünüz, nerede duyuldu ki?  … Eng: What forum..
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> please consider moving to https://t.me/joinchat/Baj4lhGOmNABsfHPyYFGVQ
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @bsgri, Is there any admin here?
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> orkun senin ....
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @sealofnova s name is orkun
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @archi_dagac, congratulations
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> tek amacı ota boka muhalif olmak
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> [Edit] tek amacın ota boka muhalif olmak
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> The idea is to understand each other
<ubptgbot> <Mesut Çevik> Orkun bey yaptığınız habercilik yasalarına aykırı ki burada bir ırk ayrımı söz konusu.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Mesut Çevik, Pm to me
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Mesut Çevik, Use @ubports tr
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> orkunu dikkate alma bosa zaman oldurmus olursun
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> @sealofnova, deleted
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Mesut Çevik, [Edit] Use @ubportstr
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Please stop insulting users with swearwords. Immediately
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @Mesut Çevik, Özelden birşeyler yazdım, bakabilir misiniz?
<ubptgbot> <Mesut Çevik> We make news about that , all world see ...
<ubptgbot> <Mesut Çevik> And probably we will make live stream in channel. Everyone will need see real side's...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I ask again. You have alleged racism. Please explain why you believe that to be the case
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> He is in press
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> You should some think what do you do and why happened all everything.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @archi_dagac, I dont care him
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Guys accusing someone or some group for racism is not fair! If you really feel that you felt uncomfortable at some point you are free to express yourself! If you have a point let it handle according to code of conduct!
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> I said its your fault. U did'nt manage group.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> We open the UBportsTR again!
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Which group are you talking about? I didn't see anything of racism in this group!
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> [Edit] We opened the UBportsTR again!
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @technicalbird, A private group
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Which private group? How does the private group related to ubports?
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Main main main group
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> They know
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> You mean the group which was present before the super group existed?
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> No
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Small, like manager's group
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> [Edit] Small, like managers's group
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Can you pass me the link to that group?
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Same
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Same
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> What?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> What in the world are you talking about?
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> UBportsTR
<ubptgbot> <greatgods> If you guys can't talk in English, please DON'T consider entering English supergroups. You obviously would be trolled by people if you continue this kind of conduct..
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Fwd from milkor73: We all like Ubuntu Touch OS, that should help us as a first point to find solution
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Fwd from Stereofont: Welcome. It is open
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Fwd from milkor73: The OS is free open source code
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Fwd from milkor73: anybody can share and develop by his own way or following Ubports effort
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Fwd from Stereofont: We are a small organisation and we make slow progress.  Everyone gets frustrated by that. I do not understand how that got twisted into an idea that slow progress is a conspiracy against a group of users?
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> write here @Stereofont
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> you are dont want
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> everyone see this ubports
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @archi_dagac please don't forward so many messages in SG, only selected ones, if you insist
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> zust importants
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> maybe some miss
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> but
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> necessary
<ubptgbot> <greatgods> Learn to write in a sentence 😞
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Just importants, maybe some missing bu these are necessary.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> [Edit] Just importants, maybe some missing but these are necessary.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Fwd from ranboyaka: Guys
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Fwd from ranboyaka: In turkeys group
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Fwd from ranboyaka: Many people want try ubports
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Fwd from ranboyaka: But that not possible for them
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Fwd from archi_dagac: And we say we can work
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Fwd from archi_dagac: you say, buy our phones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Stop forwarding discussions here
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> okay
<ubptgbot> <greatgods> Continued spam will result in a ban from this super group
<ubptgbot> <jonny> If you want Ubuntu Touch on a new device, try porting it. On the halium docs and group you will get a lot of help with that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It is impossible to follow, and isn't helping your case
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The point of using Lab was to have a calm side discussion. You have made that useless now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There is no racism here. It will not be tolerated. If there are such allegations please explain fully and concisely in a private chat with evidence.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> However, difficulty in acquiring or porting devices has nothing to do with race. If you seem to blame someone for that in Turkey, blame Erdogan.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Your government sets import laws, not us.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Ulan adama bak siyasete döküyolar hala.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> No government problem
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Stop dude. Enough is enough
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> For UBports or nexus
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> And please only speak in English in this group.
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> @dohbee, hmm, we are starting politics now . its bad
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> You say buy nexus when we will try porting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, i do not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and no, the community as a whole does not
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> And last happenings are because of nationalism
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bsgri, This is not politics, it is fact. Your government makes the laws about what can be imported and what the taxes are for doing so. It has nothing to do with anyone else but the Turkish government. We don't make the laws of Turkey in here.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> and so we split the our group from ubports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what nationalism?
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @dohbee, nexus is not very expensive
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> If Nexus is not expensive, then what exactly is the problem here?
<ubptgbot> ranboyaka was added by: ranboyaka
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> Not any Nexus in turkey !!!!
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @dohbee, our friend writing a text about this in Türkçe and English
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @ranboyaka, just used.
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> Google Send Only Android One Phone with Snapdragon
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> [Edit] Not any new Nexus in turkey !!!!
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Manufacturers do not sell nexus 5 in Turkey
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> not our problem
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Used Nexus 5 is what everyone buys. There are no new available as far as I know
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Ä°n new announced days, we can only buy used
<ubptgbot> nukleer was added by: nukleer
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> or not used but someone bought from abroad and selling
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hi UBports Turkey.  I"m sad to see the upset conversations but I totally understand.  A long time ago we started to try to help get Turkish on the main ubports website but it wasn't as easy as we thought because we were all learning Odoo. The system on the website.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Then there were some problems also in the technology at docs.ubports.com  But that was *thankfully* fixed yesterday
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Nor is this Ubports problem either. It just is how it is. Not all countries can access all possible phones
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Plus, we were starting to talk about how UBports can maybe help the Turkish group with server help and other ways to help porting.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> But now it seems like Celti and many Turkish people are  unhappy and doesn't like us.  This is sad becasue we are all volunteers and working hard to make this successful in every country.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> please nobody delete anymessage
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> So @cel
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> now and future
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> If I can help, I'm still here and we can keep chatting about it but let's not make this awesome SG so messy
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> On the point of porting, we simply cannot 'just port' something.  There is a really, really big process and the Halium group is mainly working on porting.  If there is a specific need (not demand) we can continue to discuss those for sure (obviously)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> So, @archi_dagac is there some solution you have? Let's not keep complaining about past misunderstandings, and instead try to obtain a solution.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Turks are certainly welcome in this community, but they will be required to follow the Code of Conduct, and be respectful and considerate to everyone else, just as everyone else will be required to.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> of course.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> any swearing or non-code-of-conduct- messages can and will be deleted
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> so if they are ugly don't post them here
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (insulting - to be precise)
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @dohbee, +1
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I thought we were *just* about to start making progress for the Turkish language and this was sad start to my day, however, I feel like now (right now) the conversation is becoming healthy again
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There are plenty of phones we can't get or fully use in the US too. This is not a problem specific to individual countries, but all are affected by import and radio regulations in some way.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, Totally agree
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @deleteus
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> please come here
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> he know everything this ubports mess
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> [Edit] he know everything about this ubports mess
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> yesterday, something happened
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I read ~400 messages of backlog upon waking up, and I still don't really understand anything.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> when he come
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> I hope he write understandable
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @archi_dagac, When it was suggested to him yesterday that he organise Turkish translation of docs.ubports.com he became angry and left without discussion. We understood that he was Turkish language lead and had volunteered for that. We want to get as much translated to Turkish as possible
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> To summarize, we are here to help you guys.  When we do our hard work on apps, audiocasts, development, etc, we are not doing it for ourselves.  It is our dream that UBports will be on every phone: including all phones in Turkey.  It's also our dream that everything we do will be in Turkish language.  Trust me, this is our dre
<ubptgbot> am.  However, the structure of our community has taken much longer than we hoped to establish but it's very, very good now.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Also, @Flohack made some technical error, accidentally, which stopped Turkish language and then fixed it just minutes later.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @wayneoutthere, We try help for dream, but a lot of in this group stopped we
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Also, my good friend is Turkish (here in Canada) and he is always frustrated with our slow Canadian speed.  I fully agree and understand him.  We are slow.  However, we can't fix the 'culture' quickly but the best way is improve communication.  I think the communication is now 90% fixed wtih the work of UBAM and others.
<ubptgbot> deleteus was added by: deleteus
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> nobody consider we
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> Briefly
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> heh
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @archi_dagac, That comment is not based on truth.  Let's focus on solutions.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> he came
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> We stopped Ubports Turkish
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> You can find other captains.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> so, do all Turkish people wish to leave UBports or are there some who would like to move into the future with a plan?
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @deleteus, i dont agree with you7
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @deleteus, [Edit] i dont agree with you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> This is not helpful. Please explain the exact problem which lead to this outcome, and please help us to a solution.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> exactly.  let's discuss possible solutions and figure out what went wrong (last night) ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Continual complaining about what's already happened isn't helpful, especially when none of us know what happened. We just want to help come to a solution which benefits everyone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, I had a lot of beers, but I'm pretty sure I didn't have that many.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Audio, 7s)https://irc.ubports.com/HWPHVVFk.null
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> We want to be a free and open community and everyone absolutely has the right to leave for whatever reason, but we want to prevent cases where people leave just because of misunderstandings
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> THAT'S NOT MISUNDERSTANDING
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> You used us like sheep
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @ranboyaka, what did you produce where you were used?
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @peternerlich, let them go
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ranboyaka, What is not? There have been a lot of accusations and such being flung around in here, but no actual explanation.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It sounds to me like some were incited to outrage for no other reason than to be outraged.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @sealofnova, Peter is right. If there are language or cultural misunderstandings we must try to solve them
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @ranboyaka, That's what I mean, we have a different position on this and are frightened what makes you say that. What did we promise or imply to you that we didn't keep? We want to understand and apologize properly if we see there was really something
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Nobody used anyone here. We're all (hopefully) rational beings who can be respectful and make decisions for ourselves.
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @dohbee, They did not use you. You're right.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> If someone wants to explain to me exactly what happened, in PM. Feel free to do so, and I will try to help resolve the situation.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> We also consist of many individuals rather that a body of people with one boss, so different goals and plans are naturally there. It might very well be that individual conversations result in expections to the whole that the rest doesn't know about
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @dohbee, No PM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> But don't come in here making vague accusations and trying to stir the pot simply because you are outraged and don't know why
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> Explain in 1.3K users!
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @archi_dagac
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> If you're going to be disrespectful and inconsiderate to the 1300 users in here, I will just as happily ask that you be banned, as anyone who would promote racism in this community.
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> I cannot do anything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @peternerlich, This does very much sound like some internal conflict of the TR group
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> You can watch in YouTube
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I do like watching YouTube.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ranboyaka, You only do what you choose to do.
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> [Edit] You can watch in YouTub this night.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ranboyaka, You are upset about something that was said in the Q&A?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Can you specify the timestamp from the stream?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> He @ celti, they werebt in the q&a so my assumption is that theyre doing a live stream, or recording the drama
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> If nobody can explain, then this will go nowhere. But from what I can see, that seems to be the goal here
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> That newsman
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> Fwd from : We make news about that , all world see ...
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> Fwd from : And probably we will make live stream in channel. Everyone will need see real side's...
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> Anews
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> What newsman?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> That is a threat
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Point me to something that will tell me exactly what happened, and in English, so that I may understand it.
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> Guys Enough!
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> The subject is over.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> we still don't understand though
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> No. I think it's enough. Subject ended
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @deleteus, Then speak no more, because you clearly don't want to help resolve it. If you've chosen to leave and do not wish to discuss it, there's nothing we can do to help you at that point, so you might as well just leave. Please stop telling everyone else to not discuss it though. You are not the arbiter of when subjects may
<ubptgbot>  or may not be discussed here.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> let's let it die for now, shall we?  They seem fine to let it die so let's take a rest
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok so message from the UBports Foundation, which I am heading also: Any more spamming in this group and we will heavily moderate
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> That means, people will be kicked w/o notice
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> We can continue speculating about what happened. But empirically, asking isn't helping.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Thanks for understanding.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Good evening.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> :-)
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> My impression is that the nature of ubports has been misunderstood.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> [Edit] Message from the UBports Foundation: Any more spamming in languages other than English will lead to moderation of your account!
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Yes, and there is no interest in clearing that up
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, The nature of ubuntu on phones has been well misunderstood for the past 5 years :)
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @dohbee, True
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @dohbee, I suspect this might have some hidden meaning which only canonical guys can understand!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @technicalbird, No, just end users somehow created different expectations of what ubuntu on phones would be, separate from what we ever said it would be, or made it to be
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> I just changed from Canonical to UBports on N4 and it is just amazing! I really like it! Thanks for your work!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/PbV51EzV.webp
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> hey!  great to hear!  that's some sunshine after some rain!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, +1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, When did you become Frankie Beverley?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ugh https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/446
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, You've seen this before?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, golang is awful
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm a little surprised that it would have built though, considering that should have caused golang compiler to give an error, and tests should have crashed too
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @UBports_TR
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> haha. thanks Viper
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> No problem
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i was going to do it a little more offiically but that works :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> WELCOME TO.... the OFFICIAL OFFICIAL TURKISH LANGUAGE GROUP!! … @UBports_TR
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> there! official
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> let's maintain a place for those who still want to be part of our project
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @UBportsTR?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @archi_dagac, it is not official. but it says that it is
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> This is our
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Found november 20
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> [Edit] Found november 20 2017
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yes but we all got bootted out
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> so it's unofficial
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it need to run through Foundation process.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Ä°t is official yesterday, now not
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @wayneoutthere, You can make ubports to Android One Second Gen Snapdragon Device?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> What does 'you' mean? In a community there is not 'you' and 'they'. There is 'us'
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @ranboyaka, The group is not neccessarily about that. But if there are people who want to work on this, yes, it will be.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, This.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @dohbee, yeah i still need to look into that for a proper fix. 😞 Looks like someone disabled cgocheck in the last build http://ci.ubports.com/blue/rest/organizations/jenkins/pipelines/ubuntu-push/branches/xenial/runs/2/nodes/24/steps/40/log/?start=0 hence it passed
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @archi_dagac, well the group was removed without discussion with rest of UBports so it's now restarted with current process and anyone interested in UBports in Turkish language Turkey is welcome to join.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ranboyaka, If you have the skills to port, or can learn them, you are more than welcome to port to new devices, and you will have the help of the ubports and halium communities
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DanChapman, The code looks OK, AFAICT. I think maybe this is due to the xenial ubports stuff just being in a very weird state right now, and there being some ABI/API compat issues with various things, specifically ubuntu-app-launch in this case
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @dohbee, Ah ok. I was wondering if it was because of the stricter c pointer rules that came in 1.6 https://github.com/golang/go/issues/12416
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DanChapman, Yes, but this was working OK AFAIK in 16.04 builds last year when Canonical dropped the projects. And the code, nor 16.04 have really changed since then, I don't think.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> 👍 ok thanks for the pointers 😊
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> Can you please present Lubuntu Press for Nokia 9210i on the 1.April? That would be funny. I would photoshop the picture with the device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mappaschreck, That should be something you talk to Lubuntu community about I guess
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> It is a suggestion for a trick on the 1. April; Lubuntu, because the device is old and Press, because it has no touchscreen, only buttons
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Mappaschreck, ahahahah
<ubptgbot> <Alexander> @Mappaschreck, +1 It would be funny 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DanChapman, oh, hmm. it crashes in my "upstream" u8 install too, wonder when it broke.
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> I cannot find my OnePlus One with Ubuntu Touch in fastboot or lsusb, I've tried two computers and multiple cables now. What can I do to fix this?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Georgecloon, Is it grabbed by something else maybe? A photos application seeing it as a media source?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Not in fastboot it wouldn't
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Georgecloon, What mode is the phone actually in? Is it at bootloader, in recovery, or booted into the OS?
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> My PC can't find it when it's in fastboot mode and when booted 'normally' in Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> Neither using fastboot nor lsusb
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Wobbly micro usb port? Has been known with OPO. Gentle sideways pressure to complete the contact. I do mean gentle
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> You mean wiggling the cable a bit?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Georgecloon, Does the phone switch to charging state when plugged in to USB?
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> @dohbee, Yes it does
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Quite odd indeed. does sound like a connection issue with the data pins
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Other ideas: Has it worked before or is your first time trying? Do you have all the adb things in your PC? Which OS is running in your PC? With kind of privilege are you running the commands (user or root)?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @Mappaschreck, https://t.me/joinchat/BapcuBIvHm45GTzAxLDaWg
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @Mappaschreck, [Edit] Here is a Lubuntu community:https://t.me/joinchat/BapcuBIvHm45GTzAxLDaWg
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @Mappaschreck, [Edit] Here it is a Lubuntu community:https://t.me/joinchat/BapcuBIvHm45GTzAxLDaWg
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> @advocatux, This is the first time I've tried with this phone. I have the 'adb' and 'fastboot' packages installed. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS which is pretty vanilla and I am running the commands as a regular user.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, Well, it had to work at least once to be able to install ubports on it, i guess?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Georgecloon, does anything show up at the end of `dmesg` output when you plug it in?
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> At the end specifically?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, When he said "I cannot find my OnePlus One with Ubuntu Touch" I assumed it has the "old" UT installed, not UBports
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> @advocatux, I meant UBports' UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, opo has only ever been supported by ubports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there was never any official image from canonical for it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> TIL. Thank you for the info 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Georgecloon, yes, like `dmesg | tail -20` you should see something about new usb device, immediately after you plugged the phone in
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if nothing appears in dmesg, then even the kernel is not seeing that anything has been plugged in
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> Here's the output of that: [ 3101.227281] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 18 using uhci_hcd … [ 3101.359284] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71 … [ 3101.599294] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71 … [ 3101.827306] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 19 using uhci_hcd … [ 3101.959312] usb 5-2:
<ubptgbot>  device descriptor read/64, error -71 … [ 3102.195326] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71 … [ 3102.423338] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 20 using uhci_hcd … [ 3102.839352] usb 5-2: device not accepting address 20, error -71 … [ 3102.959357] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 21 using uhci_hcd … [ 3103.375392] usb 5-2:
<ubptgbot> device not accepting address 21, error -71 … [ 3103.375428] usb usb5-port2: unable to enumerate USB device … [ 3336.574259] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 22 using uhci_hcd … [ 3336.706264] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71 … [ 3336.946276] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71 … [ 3337.174288] usb 5-2: new full-speed
<ubptgbot>  USB device number 23 using uhci_hcd … [ 3337.306294] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71 … [ 3337.542307] usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71 … [ 3337.770326] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 24 using uhci_hcd … [ 3338.186334] usb 5-2: device not accepting address 24, error -71 … [ 3338.306350] usb 5-2: new full-speed
<ubptgbot> USB device number 25 using uhci_hcd
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if something does appear in dmesg, it should make it more clear what is going wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> could be missing udev rules for example
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> sounds bad :(
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> nah the errors show smth is going wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please pastebin such logs in future
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, there is definitely a hardware problem there
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Either cable or port
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> Sorry, didn't expect it to be that large
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> The phone's port?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the kernel can't negotiate with the device to establish the connection, so it just keeps retrying and flooding the log
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Phone or PC. But if you tried a different PC already...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Georgecloon, it is almost certainly the phone's port, if you've tried many cables and multiple PCs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wiggling the phone end might make it work, or just make it worse
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> Oh 😬
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> [Edit] Here's the output of that: https://pastebin.com/NfLKpT3b
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> I'll have someone I know take a look at it, they have a lot more knowledge about hardware stuff than I do
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> Thanks for the help, by the way
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> One user here had it soldered and that was successful I think. As always, heatsink or soldering can do a lot of harm
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, I found this. As an expert that makes sense to you? It seems the problem is with CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND … https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/usb-error-usb-2-4-device-descriptor-read-64-error-71-a-643022/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> On second thought, probably is a hardware problem
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @wayneoutthere, hi, Could you add our channel @UBportsTR as Unofficial, to website, under the @UBports_TR ?
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @wayneoutthere, [Edit] hi, Could you add our channel @UBportsTR as Unofficial, to website, under the official @UBports_TR ?
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> people can access our old ubportsTR group from this channel
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/DyfrxJvq.png
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> ar welocomepage
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> [Edit] or welcome page
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @archi_dagac, Can they? That's just the channel for me, not the old group
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> group link in the channel
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> hello! could someone share again the link for the right slim-port to buy for convergence, please.. i would like to be sure. thanks
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> where is that anyway? I think the link was revoked and all of us that were in were kicked
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> peki
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @archi_dagac, ah, ha. I cannot read apparently 😅
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @GNUTR old group
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> maybe news can some look at the old group. Because new group is empty
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> gnutr is not a ubports channel though. Seems it is generic gnu/linux chat
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> alright.. i think i found  it.. a Delock ...
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> just name changed
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> you can see old name and mesagges
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> we are not official, because we changed name
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> and we used an official name for channel @UBportsTR
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are only 4 people in it. i think @UBports_TR is more appropriate as the official channel, as it follows the governance requirements as @wayneoutthere said earlier
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it also follows the naming convention for official channels
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please tell the 4 people in @ubportstr to join @ubports_tr instead, and forward/delete the channel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @andreasimonetti, for Nexus 4/5? or some other device?
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> n5
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @dohbee, no chance
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> channel is not for use
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> channel has @gnutr
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Ä°t is old group
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> channel is just for name
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @andreasimonetti, The official Slimport adapter from Google, but generally anything that's "Slimport" for microUSB should work. Slimport is the standard
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> @dohbee, not possible
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it certainly is possible. channels which do not meet the official channel requirements, are not official channels. it is that simple.
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> @dohbee, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <anhedon> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/hYpRV4iu.webp
<ubptgbot> <anhedon> oops sorry
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> @dohbee, I mean it is not possible to delete channel or anything else
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> channel including old group
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bsgri, It is certainly possible to tell people to join the official channel instead, and pin a message saying what the actual official channel is. Even if telegram won't  let you delete a channel
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> You got me wrong. I am the founder and I am not thinking of doing anything. … The channel belongs to @GNUTR
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @bsgri, but why is it named `UBports Ubuntu Touch Türkiye Official channel.`if it's not?
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @bsgri, [Edit] but why is it named `UBports Ubuntu Touch Türkiye Official channel.` if it's not?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @bsgri, Nobody is saying that you must delete anything. Just that those have no connection with UBports Foundation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bsgri, I am simply asking that the right thing be done here.
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> @peternerlich, talk to @archi_dagac
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Quick question. I am on 16.04 on the M10. Latest OpenStore and Signal updates won't install. Instagraph one did. … Is this a 16.04 issue? … I don't see a bug but don't know if it is appropriate to file one.
<ubptgbot> <corazonpx> Rispondi a brevi sondaggi e guadagna. Scarica subito Google Opinion Rewards alla pagina https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.paidtasks
<ubptgbot> <corazonpx> Errore Sorry
<ubptgbot> <corazonpx> 😢
<ubptgbot> <dkshfo> Anyone here use Ubuntu for pc desktop?
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> yes
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> on all my PC
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I bet many others do it to
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @DiogoConstantino, +1
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Stereofont, +1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for now yes
<ubptgbot> <shekavu> atm yes
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @dohbee, Thx for your help today
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @milkor73, didn't seem to really help, but i try. :)
<ubptgbot> <balcy> Debian testing : )
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Never used something else on PC
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Sorry, I poke of GNU/Linux
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> @Flohack
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> When will the weblate translations be transferred?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @deleteus, Theoretically this is automatic. But we found issues with the build process. Dalton is investigating
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> All the languages were outdated, not only turkish
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Normally Weblate merges every Sunday morning. So latest next week we are live, but I can do it manually if a bigger commit is pending
<ubptgbot> BenutzernamemanreztuneB was added by: BenutzernamemanreztuneB
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> @BenutzernamemanreztuneB, Welcome!
<ubptgbot> <BenutzernamemanreztuneB> Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> hi to all. We need admin privileges in turkish group. At least two Turkish speakers need to be admin in the group. it is necessary to discuss this issue. i give you one day. otherwise turkish support ends. We don't have enough time to wait for it.  we really want to do this job.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I believe that you are discussing this issue in another group at the moment.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> we don't want anything more than you.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @UniversalSuperBox, you only have 1 day.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I suggest you be patient and explain your side through the correct channels rather than trying to threaten me.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sealofnova, This is not how a welcoming community functions. You don't get to rudely issue ultimatums.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> I do not threaten I just do not have time to wait otherwise I say we will stop this job.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The requirements for how language teams work is set by ubports community, with discussions involving all language teams
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @sealofnova I strongly recomment you read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct at this point
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There is nothing you will accomplish more tomorrow with such a demand, than you canno
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] There is nothing you will accomplish more tomorrow with such a demand, than you would otherwise
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> we do not want to wait. we want to start the translation and reborn the group.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> the team is ready and waiting for you.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> translation team*
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @sealofnova you don't neet admin rights on the group for that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Then do it. You don't need 2 channel admins to do that
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @DiogoConstantino, we need this for authority.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> no you don't
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not really
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> this is not the army
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> you need trust, kindness and leadership
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> 😐
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> each group needs a manager
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> an administrator who understands them.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> we have language captains for that
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Telegram groups have been hijacked already, understand that admin rights are delicate
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> and if he needs help UBAM will allways be there to help
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Exactly
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 766x376) https://irc.ubports.com/lIdC0QZZ.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its live. Whatever.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> we have no connection with this channel.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> yes we started.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Just to show you that it works
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @sealofnova, the answer right now is no. If you'd like to revisit, we'll need to see significant contribution and reliability before we offer administrative rights to any service to any effect to anyone. You could say that we've learned our lesson today.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> I'm discussing this with my friend.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Basically 3 months minimum
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Flohack, 3 months
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> 3
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> this is unacceptable
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> The foundation is all about building a sustainable project. We dont want people run away after some time
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Then you are free to leave now. You demand things that are out of your reach.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It is perfectly acceptable to reasonable people. You are being unreasonable
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> I just want admin privileges for the group authority.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> It should not be that hard.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You can't have them right now, and you don't need them, or authority
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Indeed. The answer is no, asking again will not help your case. If this is unacceptable to you, we are not able to reach a conclusion at this point.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> So why ? when can we get these rights?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You were told
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The answer is 12 messages above my last one
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @UniversalSuperBox, give us the exact date.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I cannot give you the exact date, trust is not an exact science.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Show that you are trustworthy by proving reliable contribution and engaging with the community in a healthy way (which you are not currently)
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @UniversalSuperBox, Unfortunately, we feel ourselves restricted in this way. Give us that guarantee.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I cannot.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Y'all need to free your minds then
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Guys, we are looking into this as UBAM right now. We'll see what we could settle on by tomorrow.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You're not asking to contribute. You're asking to control.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> we do not want to leave this job. we do not want anything bad, super admin authority is already in your hands. we just want only admin rights for community health.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This discussion cannot continue in this group as it is happening in another and should not be fragmented.
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @peternerlich, is this a public group ? any link possible ?
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @lduboeuf, No, this is a "private" discussion of the Community Steering Committee (as private as it can be in an Open Source community) … https://ubam.github.io/
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @dohbee, I strongly oppose that.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> (Photo, 634x307) https://irc.ubports.com/OSmelS27.png @sealofnova
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @sealofnova, I give you this one and only warning, I will kick you if you dont stop to pressure us
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Flohack, it is sad to hear it. this last sentence
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You leave me no other way
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Woah... heavy situation to walk into :(
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Please let's keep the peace and stay civil to one another.
<ubptgbot> M A was added by: M A
<ubptgbot> <M A> can i flash ubuntu touch on my samsung galaxy a7 2017 ?
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> no
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> and welcome
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> the list of supported devices is here: https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<ubptgbot> <M A> thanks
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Terminate
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TartanSpartan, Uh?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hahahah, sorry bro! I switched to WebTelegram for a while and it autocorrected and sent a draft message I had referring to the terminal/CLI. Nothing sinister meant, maybe a big of total unintentinal black comedy due to user error, considering today's startling events? :P
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *unintentional
#ubports 2020-02-10
<shadoxx> mmm, got my pinephone
<shadoxx> who works on uboot for this device?
<shadoxx> ls
<bumblebeer> Test
#ubports 2020-02-11
<duncan_bayne> Hi :)  I'm running Ubuntu Touch on my PinePhone.  Once I've enabled the modem w/ enable-modem and online-modem I can make voice calls, but the calls themselves are silent (can't hear the other party, and they can't hear me).  Device audio works nicely otherwise (e.g. I can play videos).  I was going to log an issue in https://gitlab.com/ubports/community-ports/pinephone/issues but wanted to check if that's the right place.
<Church-> It is, it's a known issue
#ubports 2020-02-13
<robjh> the last time i used ubuntu touch, it was a canonical thing on a meizu mx4. that phone no longer boots and when i bought a replacement, i found that i couldnt unlock the bootloader to flash ubports onto it. So now i have a pinephone, and ubports was the first thing i put on it and ... youve removed scopes?!
<robjh> scopes were a great idea, i dont know what you were thinking
<Phruis`> robjh, what scope did you like to use?
<robjh> Phruis`, I liked the news one as a homescreen, and the music one
<Phruis`> ahh i see.  I will see if I can help with that when i get back home.
<robjh> i'm interested to see what you'll do now xD
<robjh> does the music app play audio by itsself or does it leverage a system service to do it? I'm browsing the source tree but im not seeing the relevent part; https://gitlab.com/ubports/apps/music-app/-/tree/master/
<robjh> i imagine is has to be using a system service because all i see here is javascript
<robjh> if it isnt, i want to know how it works. and if it is, i want to see the service's api :)
<robjh> does the dialer app support sip? i see an option in the settings to add an online account, but it is greyed out?
#ubports 2020-02-15
<CaptainBlackton> I was wondering if there is a way to get Ubuntu onto an Android phone? I am aware of Ubuntu Touch, but that seems to be geared towards really old low-end devices. I was hoping to find a way to get Ubunut onto a newer phone...
<Fuseteam> uh ubuntu touch ain't geared towards old low-end phones.......
<Fuseteam> it just so happens that older phones have been ported so far
<Fuseteam> there's an opo3 in the works for example
<Fuseteam> this is due to every single android phone requiring an unique port due to their unique kernel
<Fuseteam> as a result it takes time to port any linux distro to an android phone
<Fuseteam> for pointers on how to start please refer to docs.halium.org
#ubports 2020-02-16
<CaptainBlackton> <Fuseteam>, I'm actually somewhat aware of the difficulty of dealing with different hardware, through trying to get eC programs to run on different devices, including Android. I wasn't trying come off as if I think what you're doing is an easy task! But it did make me think the Ubuntu Touch project might be somewhat defunct because all of the devices seemed to be from a narrow time window of around 2013.
<CaptainBlackton> Do you know the specific model of the Oppo 3 that you mentioned? I see F3, A3, N3, R3, K3, and Reno 3, but no plain "3"
<CaptainBlackton> I guess I was hoping to find more of a desktop style OS for Android. Is anything like that being worked on around here?
<CaptainBlackton> I'm not opposed to a mobile version per se, but my main reason for wanting to have Ubuntu on my phone is because I am not happy with the mobile experience I've gotten with iOS or Android. I'm not sure if that has to do with OSs getting "dumbed down" for phone, or if it's just how they decided to implement it, but I'd at least be willing try Ubuntu Touch if I could get it on the right device.
<CaptainBlackton> I'm a pretty big evangelist of Ubuntu though. I felt like I had somewhat of a "frog in the frying pan" experience with Windows growing up, where I didn't realize how numb I had become to the constant virus scans, limitations, bugs, etc., etc. And then every few years I would try to get Linux running with various versions, but there were always some key things I couldn't find ways to do in Linux. But about 9 years
<CaptainBlackton> ago I realized I could do everything I needed in Ubuntu, and the best way I could describe it was that I had rediscovered the joy of using a computer that I had as a teenager learning. Since then I've set up a lot of people with Ubuntu on their computers.
<CaptainBlackton> I feel like I'm in that "frog in the frying pan" phase with my phone now, where I feel the Android water getting hotter, and I'm searching for something better, but haven't found it yet. I'm definitely interested in what you guys are working on though and how to be kept in the loop with solutions.
<CaptainBlackton> BTW, has anyone discussed a broader approach to this problem? It sounds like a big part of the problem is the fragmentation of the Android kernels. Do you think part of the solution could be a hardware one (well, insomuch as you can call the kernel a "hardware" thing)? E.g. making a phone with open source hardware? I bet you could make a pretty awesome phone for not very much if you took off the fancy cameras, or
<CaptainBlackton> maybe design phones to be more modular like desktop computers are. I know it doesn't fit the business model of the big phone companies, but isn't that kind of why we have the open source community in the first place, to offer an alternative to what all the big companies are selling us?
<CaptainBlackton> I've been frustrated that the different components of the hardware for phones always seem to be linked together in terms of how high end they are. For example, if you want a phone with more RAM, it's always going to have more cores and a much fancier camera. But what if you don't need so many cores but you do need more RAM, then your stuck paying a lot of money for extra cores and cameras that you don't need.
<owad> CaptainBlackton: Pine64's PinePhone might interest you
<CaptainBlackton> Thank you <owad>, yes, it does interest me, although it seems it's out of stock currently. Do you know if they have plans to make a higher-spec version of that? I've actually never heard of Pine64; I'm reading their web page now.
<Fuseteam> Captainblackton its definitely not defunct and i was not refering to the oppo, sorry for the confusion, i meant the oneplus 3
<owad> My impression is that it will be April-ish until the next batch is ready. They haven't announced anything with higher specs.
<Fuseteam> But yes pinephone will be the first of the "linux" phones
<CaptainBlackton> <Fuseteam>, oh yes, I did see the OnePlus 3T listed in the UBPorts app as one of the supported options. I had actually made a spreadsheet of all of those phones with their specs and prices to compare them, and the 3T was the only one that seemed decent. I wish there was a way to test out UBports and see if it is the kind of mobile experience I could live with vs. a desktop OS on my phone...
<CaptainBlackton> I didn't see PinePhone listed there though, although on the PinePhone page it DOES have an image of UBPorts, implying that UBPorts is one of the options for the PinePhone...
<owad> There's still a lot of work to do before UT (or anything) runs well on the PinePhone.
<kenrestivo> how would i diagnose charging issues on a pinephone running ubports?
<qtpie> Hey Guys, I wanted to port UBports for my device that is Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 Pro (whyred)
<qtpie> Just wondering if someone has already tried this
<Fuseteam> Captainblackton the pinephone is the main focus right now actually, there's a lot of work being done on there, there's also an rpi image fwiw
<Fuseteam> Qtpie: you can check the halium repo to see if someone started a port
<Beyondcr> Hello
<Fuseteam> Welcome
